# Rin is the stupidest girl in the manga



## FearTear (Aug 29, 2012)

Here Tobi reacts

Here Tobi reacts

She clearly saw Obito celebrate HIS promotion to chuunin and immediately after she invited him to meet in some special place. Anyone in place of Obito would have imagine she was planning a special congratulation of sorts for the little Uchiha...

instead, she was only thinking about Kakashi's promotion to jounin and a present for him.

What a blind, idiot, heartbreaking b****


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

I heard there's this quote it's like nice guys finish last or something.....


----------



## balthosai (Aug 29, 2012)

yea, poor Obito


----------



## Revolution (Aug 29, 2012)

No, she wispered in his ear "meet me by the tree, I have to tell you a secret" and he got the wrong idea.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

She is clearly the Sakura in this situation.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 29, 2012)

Is Sakura incarnated Rin?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 29, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> She is clearly the Sakura in this situation.



yes, i tought the same, kishi did it on purpouse probably: Obito = naruto, kakashi = sasuke, rin = sakura.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfeys7Jfnx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> She is clearly the Sakura in this situation.


To be honest she is more like how Naruto is to Hinata. Sakura is a straight up bitch, Rin by the looks of things is not.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 29, 2012)

and thanks to her the whole ninja world at war and freaking Juubi will rise


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

I already said this, moral of the story: You DONT friendzone the loser of the class if he has a crush in you and is a good person. Otherwise you will be responsible for the end of the world 

This reminds me of a movie, a guy was either dumped by his gf or friendzoned and hadnt been good at hitting women. In response he created a virtual reality game with perfect wife supermodel looking girls and the women were forced to lower their standards for men.

Dont you watch movies Rin?


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> and thanks to her the whole ninja world at war and freaking Juubi will rise



I'd say this would give the new definition to the term over-reaction lol


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup, she is the sakura of Team Minato. In love with the genius of the team and neglecting the goof ball and leading him on()


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Dahurhurhurhur. Reminds me of Sakura. 



> To be honest she is more like how Naruto is to Hinata. Sakura is a straight up bitch, Rin by the looks of things is not.



Doesn't have to be exacto, you know. She feels for Kakashi what Sakura feels for Sasuke. And Obito crushin' on her hard just like how Naruto crushes on Sakura hard.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 29, 2012)

Remember that the chapter consists of years condensed, so there was probably a period of time between Obito becoming a chuunin and Kakashi's jounin celebration.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Well at least Kishi made a woman relevant, responsible for apocalypse


----------



## Rain (Aug 29, 2012)

Rin >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sakura.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 29, 2012)

Everyone was planning to celebrate Kakashi's promotion, so how's she the bad guy? 

And hey, at least Rin was always kind to Obito, right from the start unlike Sakura with Naruto


----------



## AnimeGreatNinja (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys I can see it already. 

Obito too late to save her.

Rin's last moments: KAKASHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII?

Rin


----------



## mayumi (Aug 29, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> No Rin is worse than Sakura. After everything happened and Obito ''died'' she still behaved like a stupid fangirl and wanted Kakashi to accept her feelings



i bet obito heard this when he was lying under the rock ready to die and got pissed and so tobito was created.

for a bitch like rin, he killed kushina, tried to blow up naruto and other shit.

moral of the story is fangirlz should not be included into 3 man teams with 2 boys - 1 a loser and other a genius


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 29, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> Rin  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  Sakura.





Hydro Spiral said:


> Everyone was planning to celebrate Kakashi's promotion, so how's she the bad guy?
> 
> And hey, at least Rin was always kind to Obito, right from the start unlike Sakura with Naruto



Some people at least geit it...

Everyone there was already chunin/became chunin. Only Kakashi made it ahead of his classmates by jounin nomination.

She may have been oblivious or not returning Obito's feelings, but that doesn't bring her on Sakura-level of bitchiness.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 29, 2012)

Man fuck that bitch Rin. Obito is an UCHIHA BITCH. WHEN AN UCHIHA WANTS YOU, YOU WANT THEM BACK.


Seriously, I feel extremely bad for Obito. The chapter was one of the greatest chapters of all time.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi was the top dog at that time and received a promotion to the highest rank available other than Hokage. Being the only one in his class to accomplish that is worth celebrating. It isn't Rin's fault that she wants to go with the best in their class instead of the future Uchiha wearing a mask.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 29, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



She was supportive of Obito, but Obito's rise to Chuunin so late isn't really any big deal compared to Kakashi reaching Jounin so early. She was just oblivious of Obito's feelings towards her is all, that and the fact that she had a crush on Kakashi.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

FearTear said:


> She clearly saw Obito celebrate HIS promotion to chuunin and immediately after she invited him to meet in some special place.


Actually, Obito celebrated his promotion somewhere tiled and the place where Rin whispered in Obito's ear didn't appear to be tiled. Furthermore, Obito isn't holding his diploma or flak jacket when Rin's whispering in his ear.

Rin is a fucking idiot, though. I never thought I'd say this, but we've finally found a female character who gives women a worse reputation than Sakura Haruno.



daschysta said:


> She was supportive of Obito, but Obito's rise to Chuunin so late isn't really any big deal compared to Kakashi reaching Jounin so early. She was just oblivious of Obito's feelings towards her is all, that and the fact that she had a crush on Kakashi.


I bet she wasn't oblivious at all, she just pretended to be and friendzoned him. Remember, right after Obito died and despite the fact that Obito, with his dying breath, basically confessed to loving Rin and asked Kakashi to take care of her, she *immediately tried to confess her feelings to Kakashi*.

She's a selfish, immature, entitled, bratty little bitch and I'm *glad* she's dead (presumably).


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 29, 2012)

love makes ya blind :S


----------



## Brian (Aug 29, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> No Rin is worse than Sakura. After everything happened and Obito ''died'' she still behaved like a stupid fangirl and wanted Kakashi to accept her feelings



Agreed, biggest bitch in the story so far.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> No Rin is worse than Sakura. After everything happened and Obito ''died'' she still behaved like a stupid fangirl and wanted Kakashi to accept her feelings



Yes, because she should have just dropped how she felt simply because someone else felt differently and then that someone else "died". 

Clearly she shouldn't be allowed her own feelings. What a bitch.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Aug 29, 2012)

When you think about, Rin technically started this stupid war


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2012)

People getting mad at Rin because she didn't like Obito? Come on son; she's entitled to like who she wants. It's normal for girls to adore the most accomplished (dominant) male.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Some people at least geit it...
> 
> Everyone there was already chunin/became chunin. Only Kakashi made it ahead of his classmates by jounin nomination.
> 
> She may have been oblivious or not returning Obito's feelings, but that doesn't bring her on Sakura-level of bitchiness.



Obito graduated, a guy with an obvious crush on her, she then date him in a place to be revealed that his graduation to her was irrelevant and is instead thinking on praising Kakashi.



Hamaru said:


> Kakashi was the top dog at that time and received a promotion to the highest rank available other than Hokage. Being the only one in his class to accomplish that is worth celebrating. I*t isn't Rin's fault that she wants to go with the best in their class* instead of the future Uchiha wearing a mask.



And this is exactly why the "alpha male only" discriminative bitches who friendzone everyone else cause shit like this


----------



## Brian (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, because she should have just dropped how she felt simply because someone else felt differently and then that someone else "died".
> 
> Clearly she shouldn't be allowed her own feelings. What a bitch.



She brought up her feelings for Kakashi 3 pages after Obito was 'killed' , of course it wouldn't change her feelings for Kakashi, but to bring it up in that moment, especially after learning Obito liked her was truly heartless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

kishi is forcing the parallel so hard


----------



## boohead (Aug 29, 2012)

Women truly are the root of all problems.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Actually, Obito celebrated his promotion somewhere tiled and the place where Rin whispered in Obito's ear didn't appear to be tiled. Furthermore, Obito isn't holding his diploma or flak jacket when Rin's whispering in his ear.
> 
> Rin is a fucking idiot, though. I never thought I'd say this, but we've finally found a female character who gives women a worse reputation than Sakura Haruno.
> 
> ...



So anyone that doesn't reciprocate some loser's feelings is a bitch now? The only way that would apply is if she was a bitch to Obito, which she wasn't. She never led him on, she has a right to not feel that way about Obito. Sheesh.

Also Obito told Kakashi to keep Rin safe, not that he loved Rin or something, if anything her actions further support her obliviousness.


----------



## boohead (Aug 29, 2012)

Also I'm glad that two-timing, friend-zoning slut died :33


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, because she should have just dropped how she felt simply because someone else felt differently and then that someone else "died".
> 
> Clearly she shouldn't be allowed her own feelings. What a bitch.


Trying to confess your feelings when someone who had feelings for you had just died *only second earlier* and with his dying breath asked his best friend to take care of you? That's being a *huge* bitch.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 29, 2012)

Straight bitch, broke poor Obito's heart.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 29, 2012)

So women aren't allowed to like handsome cool geniuses , but the "nice" guys all want the hot chicks, how hypocritical.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Brian said:


> She brought up her feelings for Kakashi 3 pages after Obito was 'killed' , of course it wouldn't change her feelings for Kakashi, but to bring it up in that moment, especially after learning Obito liked her was truly heartless.



People often confess their feelings during a horrible moment like this, when everything is falling apart and when your world is turning upside down. It doesn't make her a bitch, it makes her a person. 

If that makes Rin a bitch, then Sakura has to be one for tugging at Naruto's feelings like she did. 

@Kasumi:

It was, with the best term I can think of at the moment, inappropriate, but nothing to be labeled a "bitch" over. She just lost a comrade and was probably worrying the same thing could and most likely, will happen again and probably to Kakashi, the person her heart belonged to!


----------



## daschysta (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Trying to confess your feelings when someone who had feelings for you had just died *only second earlier* and with his dying breath asked his best friend to take care of you? That's being a *huge* bitch.



Or she didn't know how Obito felt.

"I couldn't finally admit it to Rin"

Rin was always portrayed as quite kind, she obviously didn't know how Obito felt. It was an emotional time, many people tend to seek comfort and support when horrible things happened, hence why she tried to get close to Kakashi. She didn't know how Obito felt, and clearly Obito never told her. Obliviousness to someones feelings doesn't make you a bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> kishi is forcing the parallel so hard



Is it even a methodical parallel? Or does he just not know how to write any other time of young female ninja character?


----------



## Jason Brody (Aug 29, 2012)

At least Sakura has monster strength. What did Rin ever do? Get kidnapped and sloppily transplant Obito's eye into Kakashi.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Or she didn't know how Obito felt.
> 
> "I couldn't finally admit it to Rin"
> 
> Rin was always portrayed as quite kind, she obviously didn't know how Obito felt. It was an emotional time, many people tend to seek comfort and support when horrible things happened, hence why she tried to get close to Kakashi. She didn't know how Obito felt, and clearly Obito never told her. Obliviousness to someones feelings doesn't make you a bitch.



Exactly. But she's a bitch anyways 'cause 1) she didn't know how he felt 2) he died, probably leaving her emotionally weakened in some way 3) loved someone else. 

What a bitch for having her own feelings.  


How about Obito being a prick for confessing his love for her knowing how SHE felt for someone else, eh?


----------



## Deana (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, because she should have just dropped how she felt simply because someone else felt differently and then that someone else "died".
> 
> Clearly she shouldn't be allowed her own feelings. What a bitch.


QFT!

Nope, she shouldn't.  She should just pick the guy who likes her and settle for Tobi being a good boy when her heart isn't in the relationship.  Her feelings don't matter.  It's all about Obito and want he wants.  

Obito clearly isn't her type and if she was going to choose someone else it would probably be someone that is actually her taste.

If that makes her a bitch . . . then everyone is once or twice in life. 

LOL, Didn't Tsunade get flamed by some of the fandom because she still loves Dan(the so-called wrong guy)?  Who's next?  Tamari?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2012)

Essentially, Rin was the reason why:

- Minato and Kushina died
- Naruto was miserable as a jinchuuriki his whole life
- Kakashi felt miserable
- the third ninja world war broke out


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Or she didn't know how Obito felt.
> 
> "I couldn't finally admit it to Rin"


She must've been willfully ignorant to not know. The looks he kept shooting her in the flashback. The way he *fucking asked Kakashi to take care of her with his dying breath* while she was *right next to Obito*! He didn't even mention anything about his family, about any last words or for Kakashi to take care of his family or anything.

With his dying breath, Obito asked Kakashi to take care of Rin. Do you think Rin was mentally retarded? Because that's basically a love confession.

Furthermore, even if she *didn't* know about Obito's feelings for her (somehow!), it's still highly selfish and bitchy for her to try to confess her feelings for Kakashi after he'd just had Obito "die" on him, he'd just had major surgery done upon himself and they're *still in a battlezone*.

Also, *fucking this*. Kakashi *fucking told Rin to her face that Obito loved her*. Her *immediate* response was to try to confess her feelings for him.

She's the biggest bitch this manga has *ever* seen.



daschysta said:


> Rin was always portrayed as quite kind...


Manga panels?

After all, I just proved that she's a *fucking bitch*. She may not have known about Obito's feelings while he was still "alive", but she certainly did *when she tried to confess her feelings for Kakashi to Kakashi*.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 29, 2012)

:rofl Friendzoned, but yeah she's an inconsiderate degenerate. Although she's nowhere near being as bad as Sakura.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> So women aren't allowed to like handsome cool geniuses , but the "nice" guys all want the hot chicks, how hypocritical.



these type of problems only happen with lil kids though I ain't never seen any grown adult fawn over a broad because she didn't want him like grown people make a move or switch to someone else, kids make blogs about how life ain't fair


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

This really seems like one of those.

"That one chick should have dated that mass murderer guy." threads


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 29, 2012)

rin...the cause of the entire world being brought to total destruction.

rin is basically the most relevant villain in the manga, it's all thanks to her


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

^ That page sums it up, really.

Kakashi explains Obito's love to Rin and how he's been entrusted with protecting her, but Rin's all like "Forget that, I love YOU!"


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2012)

boohead said:


> Women truly are the root of all problems.



Welcome to Kishi's world of women=evil


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

holy shit, this is one of those

"If only the chick had dated that mass murderer dude" threads

this is G-canon level stupid.


----------



## Roger Smith (Aug 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> Welcome to Kishi's world of women=evil


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 29, 2012)

Shice said:


> ^ That page sums it up, really.
> 
> Kakashi explains Obito's love to Rin and how he's been entrusted with protecting her, but *Rin's all like "Forget that, I love YOU!" *




How do you guys know she isn't feeling guilty over there in that panel?


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2012)

What a bitch.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> She must've been willfully ignorant to not know. The looks he kept shooting her in the flashback. The way he *fucking asked Kakashi to take care of her with his dying breath* while she was *right next to Obito*! He didn't even mention anything about his family, about any last words or for Kakashi to take care of his family or anything.
> 
> With his dying breath, Obito asked Kakashi to take care of Rin. Do you think Rin was mentally retarded? Because that's basically a love confession.
> 
> Furthermore, even if she *didn't* know about Obito's feelings for her (somehow!), it's still highly selfish and bitchy for her to try to confess her feelings for Kakashi after he'd just had Obito "die" on him, he'd just had major surgery done upon himself and they're *still in a battlezone*.


*Even if she didn't or did know Obito's feelings...*

By that logic, it is completely canon that Sasuke confessed his own love for Sakura when Gaara went on his rampage. Why? Because he told Naruto to protect Sakura and all that.

If you honestly believe that asking someone to take care of someone else is "practically a confession of their love", then nearly everyone in the world and in manga stories, have confessed love multiple times to multiple different people. I must love my animals romantically, according to you, when I ask others to take care of them!

With that same logic Naruto is a bitch/prick for not seeing how Hinata looked at him and so is Kakashi and Sasuke!

There is nothing "bitchy" about what she did. Stop with this absurd logic. It was inappropriate at the least. The panel clearly is trying to show that Rin wanted to tell Kakashi that he, too, is important to her and that she wants to protect him just as she was to Obito! Hence why she said "*THEN* KAKASHI...!"


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Exactly. But she's a bitch anyways 'cause 1) she didn't know how he felt 2) he died, probably leaving her emotionally weakened in some way 3) loved someone else.
> 
> What a bitch for having her own feelings.
> 
> ...



Obito didn't confess his love to Rin.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *Even if she didn't or did know Obito's feelings...*


Way to ignore the later links that shows  that *it was impossible for her not to have known* because *Kakashi told her*.



Gunners said:


> Obito didn't confess his love to Rin.


But Kakashi told her about Obito's feelings. Her immediate response was to try to confess her own feelings for Kakashi. End. Of. Fucking. Story.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Way to ignore the later links that shows  that *it was impossible for her not to have known* because *Kakashi told her*.
> 
> 
> But Kakashi told her about Obito's feelings. Her immediate response was to try to confess her own feelings for Kakashi. End. Of. Fucking. Story.



Incredibly emotionally overwhelming situation, she was a bit imprudent, doesn't make her a bitch.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden said:


> People getting mad at Rin because she didn't like Obito? Come on son; she's entitled to like who she wants. It's normal for girls to adore the most accomplished (dominant) male.



But then she isnt entitled either to complain about Mugen Tsukuyomi


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Obito didn't confess his love to Rin.



Oh, you are right. Semantics. He confessed his feelings to Kakashi/Kakashi knew and he then told Rin that Obito loved/liked her upon his "death". Same thing. He confessed knowing that Rin obviously had eyes for someone else.

So, if Rin = bitch for liking someone else or confessing/wanting to confess, then Obito = prick/bitch for confessing his feelings of Rin to someone knowing Rin had feelings for Kakashi.



> Way to ignore the later links that shows that it was impossible for her not to have known because Kakashi told her.



Good reading skills you have there.



> *Even if *she didn't or did know* Obito's feelings...*



Since you obviously failed at reading my post, I'll go ahead and provide it once more time for you. 



> *Even if she didn't or did know Obito's feelings...*
> 
> By that logic, it is completely canon that Sasuke confessed his own love for Sakura when Gaara went on his rampage. Why? Because he told Naruto to protect Sakura and all that.
> 
> ...



If you still don't see it, perhaps you should take some time improving your reading comprehension first instead of just jumping the gun like you did.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Incredibly emotionally overwhelming situation, she was a bit imprudent, doesn't make her a bitch.


"A bit"?! Let's see... he'd loved her for who knows how long. With his dying breath, he asks Kakashi to protect her for him. Her response is to try to confess her love to Kakashi, who hadn't even given her the time of day 'til then (Kakashi's response was basically "Just 'til recently, I wouldn't have even bothered to save you.").

She's a bitch and that's that. Don't even *pretend* that what she did was common or normal in the slightest.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 29, 2012)

if only she knew obito's beastly potential .


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

daschysta said:


> So anyone that doesn't reciprocate some loser's feelings is a bitch now? The only way that would apply is if she was a bitch to Obito, which she wasn't. She never led him on, she has a right to not feel that way about Obito. Sheesh.
> 
> Also Obito told Kakashi to keep Rin safe, not that he loved Rin or something, if anything her actions further support her obliviousness.



Obito gave his life for her and she IMMEDIATLY after knowing Obito liked her wanted to ride Kakashi, how is that not a bitch?

Fuck, at least she should have reciprocated a dying Obito, and yes not doing that its a bitch, if you cant repciprocrate for 10 minutes a dying friend who loved you so much that gave his life for you and want to confess after he died IMMEDIATLY to his rival, which wanted to leave you to die in the hands of the enemy you are a bitch.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

Well she is supposed to be Sakura.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 29, 2012)

She was always nice to Obito from the very begining, and we can see that clearly in the flashbacks that were recently shown. 

Does that not mean anything_ just_ because of this? :/


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

no girl is gonna dethrone sakura for this crown. ever.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

> Oh, you are right. Semantics. He confessed his feelings to Kakashi/Kakashi knew and he then told Rin that Obito loved/liked her upon his "death". Same thing. He confessed knowing that Rin obviously had eyes for someone else.
> 
> So, if Rin = bitch for liking someone else or confessing/wanting to confess, then Obito = prick/bitch for confessing his feelings of Rin to someone knowing Rin had feelings for Kakashi.


No it isn't semantics. In one situation Obito is burdening someone with his love as he leaves the world, in another situation he is dying with those feelings unsaid. Obito didn't tell Kakashi to say anything so the claim that he'd be a prick for doing so is unwarranted.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Obito gave his life for her and she IMMEDIATLY after knowing Obito liked her wanted to ride Kakashi, how is that not a bitch?
> 
> Fuck, at least she should have reciprocated a dying Obito, and yes not doing that its a bitch, if you cant repciprocrate for 10 minutes a dying friend who loved you so much that gave his life for you and want to confess after he died IMMEDIATLY to his rival, which wanted to leave you to die in the hands of the enemy you are a bitch.



? He gave his life to save Kakashi, not Rin. Reciprocated? Obito never told her he loved her ,and there is no indication she even knew. She actually was with him, by his side until the last moment, when Kakashi dragged her out, she wanted to show Kakashi she felt the same solidarity, that she wanted to protect him as much as Obito wanted him to protect her, you are making a way bigger deal of it than it is.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

I think Obito's situation with Rin is worse than Naruto's situation with Sakura.

Sakura being a jerk to Naruto probably helped him realize he had no chance with her and become less attracted to her. So Naruto eventually gave up on Sakura (to the point that he rejected her fake confession).

Rin, however, was sweet to Obito throughout their whole friendship. There was no room for him to fall out of love with her. 



Raiden said:


> It's normal for girls to adore the most accomplished (dominant) male.


Well I suppose there's nothing that can be done about natural preferences, but this system of only rewarding the greatest creates an overly-competitive atmosphere.

Obito might not be such a power-mongerer right now if his kindness had been rewarded instead. But I guess that's life.


----------



## Summers (Aug 29, 2012)

To be fair. Obito had the flowers out and hid them behind his back as soon as he saw her.Could have been to pop them out and surprise her. More likely because he  chickened out. He is one of those manga guys who expects love to come to him while he says and does nothing. The "I like her so she should know even though I hide it" Attitude.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 29, 2012)

good lord, it is not that she has to return obito's feelings or whatever. she doesn't have to do that.
But your team mate just died and you performed a operation to transfer eye of the dying guy to the guy you have a crush on.

Obito sacrifised a lot for rin and kakashi but the girl can't wait until they return to the village to confess her feeeeeeeeeeeeeeelings. waaaaahhhh!


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 29, 2012)

I felt bad for Obito there. Really bad.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

So glad Tobi ain't final villain now. He just puts the Uchiha in shame. Uchihas don't like girls, Madara would give him a slap.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

Frankly, Obito would have been the stupid one if he did all this because of Rin. Revenge against love is just straight out retarded.

Still, I wonder if Rin was actually still alive, and the true mastermind behind all of this....


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

overall rin appears to be your typical lovestruck fangirl. don't really fault her for that despite it being annoying and typical of kishi. 

i wouldn't even call her a stupid bitch for being unaware of obito's feelings for her/not returning them since she seemed kind to him overall.

the whole scene with kakashi after they left obito behind was terrible though and just goes back to the whole typical fangirl thing.


----------



## Combine (Aug 29, 2012)

It seems like Kishi only knows how to write girls as "typical love-struck fangirls"


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

mayumi said:


> good lord, it is not that she has to return obito's feelings or whatever. she doesn't have to do that.
> But your team mate just died and you performed a operation to transfer eye of the dying guy to the guy you have a crush on.
> 
> Obito sacrifised a lot for rin and kakashi but the girl can't wait until they return to the village to confess her feeeeeeeeeeeeeeelings. waaaaahhhh!



fucker is dead.

He's owed nothing but a tombstone.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> So glad Tobi ain't final villain now. He just puts the Uchiha in shame. Uchihas don't like girls, Madara would give him a slap.



he's into Hashirama.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> fucker is dead.
> 
> He's owed nothing but a tombstone.



he ain't dead but she is 

huhuhu bitch is dead.


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

mayumi said:


> good lord, it is not that she has to return obito's feelings or whatever. she doesn't have to do that.
> But your team mate just died and you performed a operation to transfer eye of the dying guy to the guy you have a crush on.
> 
> Obito sacrifised a lot for rin and kakashi but the girl can't wait until they return to the village to confess her feeeeeeeeeeeeeeelings. waaaaahhhh!



AMG SO SHE CANT LOVE WHO SHE WANTS SHE HAS TO LOVE THE NICE GAI? EWW


----------



## Deana (Aug 29, 2012)

mayumi said:


> good lord, it is not that she has to return obito's feelings or whatever. she doesn't have to do that.
> But your team mate just died and you performed a operation to transfer eye of the dying guy to the guy you have a crush on.
> 
> Obito sacrifised a lot for rin and kakashi but the girl can't wait until they return to the village to confess her feeeeeeeeeeeeeeelings. waaaaahhhh!


Maybe she built an idol in his honor once she got home and what exactly happened sunk in.  I don't know HOW Rin really felt about what Obito did for her but odds are we are about to find out along with Tobi. 

Kakashi's TNJ coming soon to a manga near you and it will be Rin flavored.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Because you can't refuse it? Tell me, is the reason why you're so desperate to defend Rin because you identify with her and often act like her?
> 
> 
> Hardly.
> ...



How  is she a bitch and how is she stupid? Honestly I want you to break down how her confession makes her a bitch and her stupid. Note that as far as she and kakashi are concerned. Obito is dead as fuck, so the only people hearing them are each other.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> I think this thread speaks more about the heartbroken virgin males than Rin herself.


I'm male, not heartbroken, not a virgin and not even heterosexual. I just call them as I see them.

This girl was a vain, selfish, immature bitch. Not only did she immediately try to confess to Kakashi after he'd told her Obito loved her, but their "friendship" was pretty much the same as Chapter 3 Sakura and Sasuke's "friendship". Kakashi said so himself: Up 'til that very day, Kakashi would've let her die. So they *barely* knew each other. He'd only *tolerated* her up 'til then.

But she ignored Obito for him because he was the cool guy, the strong guy. She wanted a *trophy* boyfriend. And she thought it was appropriate to confess her feelings for him *right* after Obito had died and Kakashi had told her about Obito's feelings.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

> Almost missed your post!
> 
> Well, even if he didn't tell Kakashi not to say anything to anyone, it was still done knowing Rin had feelings for someone else. I don't agree with this logic, but I was using it as a point for the others to know that it was absurd thinking.
> 
> And it is.


What was still done? He didn't even tell Kakashi he had feelings for Rin he just told him to look after he. I don't agree with calling Rin a bitch either but you are fundamentally wrong in trying to make out that Obito is comparable to her when he actually said nothing. 

If I'm going to give my honest opinion I'd say that what Rin did was without tact, if a childhood friend died to save my comrades life I wouldn't dismiss hearing their feelings so I could vent my own. I'd see it as disrespectful. That being said they were in a life and death situation which changes things quite a lot.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 29, 2012)

I like Rin.  She came off as a really sweet girl who was just really oblivious.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I like Rin.  She came off as a really sweet girl who was just really oblivious.


Are you forgetting this little exchange (not verbatim):
Kakashi: Obito loved you.
Rin: Then, Kakashi, I must tell you, I...
Kakashi: Shut the fuck up. Not one day ago I'd been willing to let your ass die. This is not appropriate.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Obito gave his life for her and she IMMEDIATLY after knowing Obito liked her wanted to ride Kakashi, how is that not a bitch?



Hell, when Obito wanted to give his eye to Kakashi, Rin agreed _instantly_!


----------



## AceBizzle (Aug 29, 2012)

The baddest bitch!


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> But *she ignored Obito* for him because he was the cool guy, the strong guy. She wanted a trophy boyfriend. And she thought it was appropriate to confess her feelings for him right after Obito had died and Kakashi had told her about Obito's feelings.



Re-read the chapter, ASAP


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners;44340812The other side ( people calling her a stupid bitch) shows a lack of understanding.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> A lack of understanding of what exactly?


----------



## Kue (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> I'm male, not heartbroken, not a virgin and not even heterosexual. I just call them as I see them.
> 
> This girl was a vain, selfish, immature bitch. Not only did she immediately try to confess to Kakashi after he'd told her Obito loved her, but their "friendship" was pretty much the same as Chapter 3 Sakura and Sasuke's "friendship". Kakashi said so himself: Up 'til that very day, Kakashi would've let her die. So they *barely* knew each other. He'd only *tolerated* her up 'til then.
> 
> But she ignored Obito for him because he was the cool guy, the strong guy. She wanted a *trophy* boyfriend. And she thought it was appropriate to confess her feelings for him *right* after Obito had died and Kakashi had told her about Obito's feelings.



Kakashi brought up the fact about him being mostly apathetic about Rin.  Usually if someone says something like that to you, especially when you had feelings for them, plus you had a comrade die, you would get pissed off and just say what is going on.

I'm pretty sure if Kakashi didn't say anything about his feelings towards Rin, Rin wouldn't have said anything.

I find amusing how nobody is talking about Kakashi's apathy towards her.  Sort of comes to show about how people perceive genders.  This is really similar to how rape victims sometimes still get the blame in our society.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

No offense but I hate it when heart broken kids take out their angst on fictional characters. Yes we get it you had your heart broken so any female fictional character that indirectly heart breaks another is a "bitch" "ho" "slut" etc.

Sorry life doesn't work that way. She is in love as well and her emotions are on her mind not every other guy who has a thing for her. Sure she was confessing when Obito died as well but from her perspective, she just lost a friend and is in a situation where her and the person she likes are about to die so of course she wouldn't want to die with regrets.

STOP obsessing over crushes anyway!!! If some girl doesn't like don't constantly cry, go home, eat ice cream, read manga, and cuss out fake characters go meet someone new. Crushes aren't shit you don't even truly know the person romantically yet.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Are you forgetting this little exchange (not verbatim):
> Kakashi: Obito loved you.
> Rin: Then, Kakashi, I must tell you, I...
> Kakashi: Shut the fuck up. Not one day ago I'd been willing to let your ass die. This is not appropriate.


Honestly, the smart thing to do in that situation

Kakashi: Obito loved you.
Rin: Then, Kakashi, I must tell you, I... 
Rin: ...think we should recover Obito's body to give a proper burial, or at least to keep the sharingan out of enemy hands.  Also, why didn't you just check to see if Kakkou was dead before undoing the genjutsu?  You had to know that the cut you gave him was superficial.  You shouldn't just straight up ignore him.

Otherwise, I think you're being a bit harsh on Rin.  She was just being honest, even if her comments were poorly timed.


----------



## Deana (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If I'm going to give my honest opinion I'd say that what Rin did was without tact, if a childhood friend died to save my comrades life I wouldn't dismiss hearing their feelings so I could vent my own. I'd see it as disrespectful. That being said they were in a life and death situation which changes things quite a lot.


This! But when I was Rin's age . . . and IF I had gone through that dire situation, I wouldn't have been mature enough to come to all these conclusions. Later on . . . if she lived to be much older, she probably regretted confessing at that moment.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> A lack of understanding of what exactly?


Feeling as though you're seconds away from death.


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> I find amusing how nobody is talking about Kakashi's apathy towards her.  Sort of comes to show about how people perceive genders.  This is really similar to how rape victims sometimes still get the blame in our society.



his apathy makes her confession, especially the timing, just look that much worse.

that is really a terrible comparison btw.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> Kakashi brought up the fact about him being mostly apathetic about Rin.


Your misunderstanding my point. Kakashi brought up that point to underscore that he'd only pretty much tolerated her as a teammate up 'til just then. He'd never shown her any romantic interest or indication that they could ever be together. He was as far apart from her emotionally as Sasuke from Sakura in chapter 3. They were merely on the same team, nothing more, nothing less.

Yet, somehow, Rin fell in love with Kakashi, a boy with whom she'd barely spent any time along with judging by Kakashi's attitude towards her in the Gaiden. She's just another vain school girl who falls in love with every "cool" and "handsome" guy.



Cold Dish said:


> I'm pretty sure if Kakashi didn't say anything about his feelings towards Rin, Rin wouldn't have said anything.


Kakashi only said that *after* Rin tried to confess to him. Or if you're talking about Obito's feelings, it's *not* the proper response... ever!



Cold Dish said:


> I find amusing how nobody is talking about Kakashi's apathy towards her.


Why? Why is she entitled to Kakashi's love and attention? Kakashi was a loner who didn't even have friends. That was just prerogative.

At least he didn't try to confess his feelings to someone right after he'd watched someone die and promised them he'd take care of you because they loved you.



Cold Dish said:


> Sort of comes to show about how people perceive genders. This is really similar to how rape victims sometimes still get the blame in our society.


Sort of shows you how lacking in logic you are.

It's not about Rin being in love with Kakashi, it's about how she had no right to try to confess to him in that situation. Also, she's a vain little bitch.

Also, why do you seem to think Rin is *entitled* to Kakashi's love? Or do you mean that he didn't give her a nicer brush-off? She'd *just* confessed to him after hearing about how Obito loved him to his dying breath! I would have slapped that bitch silly.



Hexa said:


> Otherwise, I think you're being a bit harsh on Rin.  She was just being honest, even if her comments were poorly timed.


Keep in mind that this was another Sasuke-Sakura situation. Read my latest posts.


----------



## Kue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kage said:


> his apathy makes her confession, especially the timing, just look that much worse.
> 
> that is really a terrible comparison btw.



How does it make it worse?

He pretty much made it clear to her she had no chance to be with him, so why not just say how you felt? People are more frank after someone has passed away, have you ever had anyone close to you pass away and see how it affects everyone?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> I'm male, not heartbroken, not a virgin and not even heterosexual. I just call them as I see them.
> 
> This girl was a vain, selfish, immature bitch.



How is she vain for confessing there?
Most everyone is selfish
Their what? 15 at most? Most teenagers are immature, Kakashi sure as fucking was back then.



> Not only did she immediately try to confess to Kakashi after he'd told her Obito loved her



So? 
1.Obito damn well knew this
2. This is not disrespectful
3. Could she have said this another time? Sure, if they weren't surrounded by some 20 plus grown ass shinobi preparing the fuck to kill them. Far as they knew these were final goodbyes



> but their "friendship" was pretty much the same as Chapter 3 Sakura and Sasuke's "friendship". Kakashi said so himself: Up 'til that very day, Kakashi would've let her die.



you're damn stupid to think Minato's team relationship was anything like early sakura and Sasuke. Kakashi was intolerable of breaking rules, not hell bent on a single goal and considering everything outside of said goal a distraction



> So they *barely* knew each other. He'd only *tolerated* her up 'til then.



There's no proof of this. Would he have let her die? Yes, does that mean they weren't friends? No. Kakashi's morales were skewed but he did not view everyone around him as disposable stepping stones.



> But she ignored Obito for him because he was the cool guy, the strong guy.



She didn't even remotely do this, if anything the flashback showed that she did the exact opposite.



> She wanted a *trophy* boyfriend.



Again, so? Who people like, for whatever reasons, aint nobody else's business, now or ever.



> And she thought it was appropriate to confess her feelings for him *right* after Obito had died and Kakashi had told her about Obito's feelings.



So times infinite.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

daschysta said:


> He gave his life to save Kakashi, not Rin.


They wouldn't have been there in the first place if Rin wasn't a shitty enough ninja to get captured. Obito went there and risked his life to save Rin.


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> How does it make it worse?
> 
> He pretty much made it clear to her she had no chance to be with him, so why not just say how you felt? People are more frank after someone has passed away, have you ever had anyone close to you pass away and see how it affects everyone?



because it gives you an idea of just how shallow her interest in him was. he didn't even pay attention to her. where is this "i love you" coming from?

again, this is just typical behavior of a fangirl so i can't really sympathize with her wanting to _let him know how she felt_ when their friends body is not even cold yet and she's pouring her heart out to a guy that was going to leave her for dead just hours prior.

i think the timing is more atrocious than the feelings she had itself. i don't expect much from a character so simliar to sakura.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe Naruto and Obito can be friends who both share friendzone experiences?


----------



## Bellville (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Bellville, I don't even know what to say to you. Either you are so anti-Sakura you missed my point, or you are so pro-Sakura you missed my point! Either way you failed at reading context.


No I got your point just fine but instead of gawking at the entirety of your posts, I decided to point out one hilarious notion that Sakura being a bitch depends on something that Rin did.



Cold Dish said:


> I find amusing how nobody is talking about Kakashi's apathy towards her.  Sort of comes to show about how people perceive genders.  This is really similar to how rape victims sometimes still get the blame in our society.


Do you think it's appropriate for Kakashi to turn around and have some gushy moment with Rin when his arguably best friend died some moments ago? Kakashi was thinking about Obito and all things related to the guy. Why is the guy gonna give Rin the time of day at that moment? Rin's little confession was poorly timed to the point that it's offensive. Kakashi doesn't get flack because he didn't do anything wrong. So the attempt to turn this into a grander "society's double standard on gender behavior" is lol.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> How does it make it worse?


Because she must have *known* he had no feelings for her. His exact words were "I was once... the kind of trash that would abandon you". You know when that "once" was? *Earlier that fucking same day*.

We can interpret this to mean that this was another Chapter 3 Sasuke-Sakura situation where Sasuke/Kakashi had never shown Sakura/Rin even an inkling of a romantic interest and merely viewed her as a classmate/teammate, to be tolerated. They'd probably never spent any time alone together.

Yet, somehow, she thought it was appropriate to confess to him right then and there, in that situation.



Cold Dish said:


> He pretty much made it clear to her she had no chance to be with him, so why not just say how you felt?


The heck are you talking about? He only did that *after* she tried to confess to him!



Cold Dish said:


> People are more frank after someone has passed away, have you ever had anyone close to you pass away and see how it affects everyone?


I'm sick and tired of this bullshit excuse.



zenieth said:


> How is she vain for confessing there?


Learn to read better. She's vain for falling for the "cool" and "handsome" guy and trying to go after him despite him never having shown her *any* interest, all the while ignoring the nice guy in love with her.

Kakashi was prepared to let her *die* until Obito gave him that lecture. They were barely even friends!



zenieth said:


> Most everyone is selfish


There's "I care about myself" and  then there's "Me me me me me. Fuck everyone. Me me me me me."



zenieth said:


> Their what? 15 at most? Most teenagers are immature, Kakashi sure as fucking was back then.


To the degree Rin was? Nope.



zenieth said:


> 1.Obito damn well knew this
> 2. This is not disrespectful
> 3. Could she have said this another time? Sure, if they weren't surrounded by some 20 plus grown ass shinobi preparing the fuck to kill them. Far as they knew these were final goodbyes


1. What does that have to do with anything?
2. *Of course* it is.
3. Still not appropriate.



zenieth said:


> you're damn stupid to think Minato's team relationship was anything like early sakura and Sasuke. Kakashi was intolerable of breaking rules, not hell bent on a single goal and considering everything outside of said goal a distraction


Which was my fucking point. Sasuke treated Sakura *better* than Kakashi had treated Rin up 'til the Kakashi Gaiden. Kakashi was prepared to let Rin *die*. Pretty sure Sasuke would've at least attempted to save her.



zenieth said:


> There's no proof of this. Would he have let her die? Yes, does that mean they weren't friends?


I didn't say they weren't "friends". But they certainly weren't close.



zenieth said:


> No. Kakashi's morales were skewed but he did not view everyone around him as disposable stepping stones.


Based on what evidence?



zenieth said:


> She didn't even remotely do this, if anything the flashback showed that she did the exact opposite.


The fuck are you talking about? How did  the flashback show that?!



zenieth said:


> Again, so? Who people like, for whatever reasons, aint nobody else's business, now or ever.


It adds up to a giant ball of bitchiness.



zenieth said:


> So times infinite.


??? Was that supposed to be English???

I find it *baffling* how there are people defending Rin's behaviour.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 29, 2012)

You realize that in that scene, Kakashi is basically saying 'I'm only going to protect you because Obito loved you and I owe him a huge debt'; in other words Kakashi is saying he'll never be interested in her. Isn't it only normal for a 15 year old to have some kind of objection to that when her crush tells her that? At this point Obito is dead, Rin owes him her life, yes, but that doesn't mean she isn't allowed to love someone else just because of that.

She didn't even say anything past 'My feelings...!' for crying out loud.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 29, 2012)

Didn't get that impression at all.

Rin is much nicer and more considerate than Sakura and probably even Tsunade.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Kage said:


> because it gives you an idea of just how shallow her interest in him was. he didn't even pay attention to her. where is this "i love you" coming from?
> 
> *again, this is just typical behavior of a fangirl* so i can't really sympathize with her wanting to _let him know how she felt_ when their friends body is not even cold yet and she's pouring her heart out to a guy that was going to leave her for dead just hours prior.
> 
> i think the timing is more atrocious than the feelings she had itself. i don't expect much from a character so simliar to sakura.



How is this typical fangirl behavior? We've no idea how rin and kakashi act towards each other save a few exchanges and none of them remotely come close to "fangirls." 

Girl with a crush? sure

but hell if that's what classifies a fangirl, then the whole population is a fangirl of at least 20 different people in their life.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> So women aren't allowed to like handsome cool geniuses , but the "nice" guys all want the hot chicks, how hypocritical.


Rin's a flat runt with weird markings on her face, Obito clearly liked her for the personality. 



zenieth said:


> Again, so? Who people like, for whatever reasons, aint nobody else's business, now or ever.


You have to get that some people believe that:

1. The dead are owed respect.
2. Complete shallowness (i.e. dating a bastard just because he's popular/hot/strong) is bad, and can lead to difficult relationships.

The viewpoint's understandable, even if wrong sometimes.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

A problem with a lot of people posting in this thread including Yuna is that they think everyone in the world is suppose to have an obligation to nurture everyone else wounded feelings. They may not behave like that in life but when the situation is convenient for them to say someone else isn't behaving "properly" they will call them out even if the character is fictional.

Everyone pursues their own happiness and best we should hope they don't interfere with our own pursuit of happiness. All this stupid, "no they should cry for him some more even that's not how she truly feels instead of trying to confess to Kakashi even though he's about to be killed" crap is fake.

No one should have cheap emotions or have to give up on a chance at happiness to make someone else feel better. There's nothing wrong with having your own type either. So she prefers people like Kakashi and???? If people are stupid for having their own preference then everyone one is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

@Kage:

What exactly is your stance on this?  Four posts and I can't get your meaning. It seems a bit "eh eh".



Gunners said:


> What was still done? He didn't even tell Kakashi he had feelings for Rin he just told him to look after he. I don't agree with calling Rin a bitch either but you are fundamentally wrong in trying to make out that Obito is comparable to her when he actually said nothing.
> 
> If I'm going to give my honest opinion I'd say that what Rin did was without tact, if a childhood friend died to save my comrades life I wouldn't dismiss hearing their feelings so I could vent my own. I'd see it as disrespectful. That being said they were in a life and death situation which changes things quite a lot.



I'm not *honestly* trying to make Obito out to be bad or comparable to Rin. I'm using their logic against them. And Kakashi knew Obito had it for Rin, so how would Kakashi know it otherwise if not for a confession? It couldn't just be an assumption of how Obito felt, otherwise he would have never said anything. He was sure of Obito's feelings.

So then it was inappropriate, not bitchy. She was in a very stressful situation. It is only natural that she would want to confess her feelings in the wake of such tragedies.  



Yuna said:


> Because you can't refuse it? Tell me, is the reason why you're so desperate to defend Rin because you identify with her and often act like her?



Refuse what, exactly? I couldn't care less about Rin. She is a character with basic black-white colors, but sure, think what you want.  

But I do see that I stung something that is a sore subject to you. 

It is the fact that you have the most ignorant mindset I have ever seen in regards to this type of thing that compels me to respond to you and figure out how or why you can possess such logic.



> No I got your point just fine but instead of gawking at the entirety of your posts, I decided to point out one hilarious notion that Sakura being a bitch depends on something that Rin did.



Then you obviously didn't get the point.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:
			
		

> Maybe Naruto and Obito can be friends who both share friendzone experiences?


Whip out the ol' TnJ? 



			
				Yuna said:
			
		

> The fuck are you talking about? How did the flashback show that?!


She is clearly shown being generally kind to him


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Ninja Genius said:


> A problem with a lot of people posting in this thread including Yuna is that they think everyone in the world is suppose to have an obligation to nurture everyone else wounded feelings. They may not behave like that in life but when the situation is convenient for them to say someone else isn't behaving "properly" they will call them out even if the character is fictional.
> 
> Everyone pursues their own happiness and best we should hope they don't interfere with our own pursuit of happiness. All this stupid, "no they should cry for him some more even that's not how she truly feels instead of trying to confess to Kakashi even though he's about to be killed" crap is fake.
> 
> No one should have cheap emotions or have to give up on a chance at happiness to make someone else feel better. There's nothing wrong with having your own type either. So she prefers people like Kakashi and???? If people are stupid for having their own preference then everyone one is.



thread should stop here.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Romance does not make Rin's character shine but she certainly doesn't have the worst personality I've seen in this manga.

And I'm sorry there are people with standards out there that don't overlook kindness in favor of apathy


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Hiruma said:


> You realize that in that scene, Kakashi is basically saying 'I'm only going to protect you because Obito loved you and I owe him a huge debt'; in other words Kakashi is saying he'll never be interested in her.


No he didn't. That was his way of telling her he'd honor his promise to Obito. And also his way of telling Rin about Obito's feelings at the same time.



Hiruma said:


> Isn't it only normal for a 15 year old to have some kind of objection to that when her crush tells her that? At this point Obito is dead, Rin owes him her life, yes, but that doesn't mean she isn't allowed to love someone else just because of that.


She can love someone else. But to confess her love to them when Obito's body isn't even cold yet? No.



Hiruma said:


> She didn't even say anything past 'My feelings...!' for crying out loud.


Because Kakashi fucking shut her up!


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Ninja Genius said:


> A problem with a lot of people posting in this thread including Yuna is that they think everyone in the world is suppose to have an obligation to nurture everyone else wounded feelings.


The world would be a happier place with more consideration for others, yes.



Ninja Genius said:


> So she prefers people like Kakashi and???? If people are stupid for having their own preference then everyone one is.


Kakashi up to that point was an entitled ass who wanted to let Rin die.

Surely you can see why a relationship with him might not work out?


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> How is this typical fangirl behavior? We've no idea how rin and kakashi act towards each other save a few exchanges and none of them remotely come close to "fangirls."
> 
> Girl with a crush? sure
> 
> but hell if that's what classifies a fangirl, then the whole population is a fangirl of at least 20 different people in their life.



she had a crush. presumably even _in love_ with the cool, handsome, detached genius is what makes it typical fangirl behavior. 

we haven't been shown many of their exchanges i agree but i doubt anything we are given is going to make me eat my words cuz they were uber close and stuff.


----------



## SacredX (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito was getting in the way of Rin's love for Kakashi.  She had to get rid of him.
In reality we all knew she could've saved Obito.  She just said she couldn't.  Hell he's still alive with no help from her.

at

Check the middle panel.  Amidst her fake tears she looks down at the one person who was in her way.  She could finally confess her love to Kakashi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't take this too seriously.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So she wouldn't be a fangirl solely based on if the guy wasn't awesome?
> 
> ... That is some top tier logic.



or the fact they have little to no relationship outside of being comrades  Kakashi was going to leave her for dead with zero problem.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So she wouldn't be a fangirl solely based on if the guy wasn't awesome?
> 
> ... That is some top tier logic.


The point is that she "fell in love" with the "cool" and "handsome" guy despite him showing *zero* romantic interest in her. It was nothing more than a shallow wish for a trophy boyfriend. They couldn't have been very close at all, yet she was still so in love with him she felt it appropriate to risk hurting him by confessing to him when he'd just told her Obito loved her and that he'd promised to protect her for him when they were both on the verge of ostensibly joining Obito in the afterlife because Rin was a shitty Shinobi who let herself be captured.

Yeah...


----------



## boohead (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope they show how she died and soon. I also hope its veeeery gory and violent, with a very painful death.  Hurting my Brobitos feelings like that


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So she wouldn't be a fangirl solely based on if the guy wasn't awesome?
> 
> ... That is some top tier logic.





izzyisozaki said:


> *or the fact they have little to no relationship outside of being comrades  Kakashi was going to leave her for dead with zero problem.*



why is this so hard to understand.

maybe if i quote it again


izzyisozaki said:


> *or the fact they have little to no relationship outside of being comrades  Kakashi was going to leave her for dead with zero problem.*



maybe if i put emphasis on and best part


> Kakashi was going to leave her for dead with zero problem.


i should really start rethinking my priorities.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok guys let's not take this too seriously, at first I thought we were all joking 

You'll all understand that girls (like Rin) not liking Obito is biologically predisposed and there's nothing you can do about it. It's natural for a girl to go for the Dominant, leader-like (first jonin in their class), and chill/easygoing (not giving a F*CK about them girls and just lettin them come to him). 

These "nice guys" thing is just a myth and is essentially just someone that is so insecure about themselves that they will do anything to "win" a girl. This is just a fake stunt though and this person is usually not being real for themselves or the girl. Girls catch on to this and either you get A) friendzoned (poor Obito) or B) Rejected harshly (i wonder what would have happened if this happened to Obito 0_0 he prolly would have went super saiyan). 

But yea guys, enough of this Rin is stupid. She can't help liking the more attractive, dominant, leader-like male, that's her biological predisposition. Much like we are attracted to the women with the boobs and the tits even though there are "nice girls" out there that have a far more attractive personality.

I WILL admit that Rin admitting her feelings RIGHT after Obito died was obviously stupid and un-called for.

Learn well younglings.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> or the fact they have little to no relationship outside of being comrades  Kakashi was going to leave her for dead with zero problem.



Cept kakashi would have left anyone for dead at that point. The whole gaiden was about how irregardless of how he felt about people, he would never make the same mistake that his father did as from the example he saw. People who abandon the mission = trash, 100% of the time regardless of reason. Was only until Obito said those words that he actually put that shit in a different morale perspective.

And again, where was it stated that they had no relationship outside of being comrades? There's no occams razor pointing for or against them being friends outside of the job.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> The point is that she "fell in love" with the "cool" and "handsome" guy despite him showing *zero* romantic interest in her. Yeah...



_You can't fall in love with people who don't love you back now?!_


----------



## Kue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kage said:


> because it gives you an idea of just how shallow her interest in him was. he didn't even pay attention to her. where is this "i love you" coming from?
> 
> again, this is just typical behavior of a fangirl so i can't really sympathize with her wanting to _let him know how she felt_ when their friends body is not even cold yet and she's pouring her heart out to a guy that was going to leave her for dead just hours prior.
> 
> i think the timing is more atrocious than the feelings she had itself. i don't expect much from a character so simliar to sakura.



Read the post where I respond to Yura, I defend that Rin confessed it to him long before Obito's death.



Bellville said:


> Do you think it's appropriate for Kakashi to turn around and have some gushy moment with Rin when his arguably best friend died some moments ago? Kakashi was thinking about Obito and all things related to the guy. Why is the guy gonna give Rin the time of day at that moment? Rin's little confession was poorly timed to the point that it's offensive. Kakashi doesn't get flack because he didn't do anything wrong. So the attempt to turn this into a grander "society's double standard on gender behavior" is lol.



You are making a false dichotomy about the situation as well, and jumping to conclusions about what I would have rather happened.  I was fine with what happened in the manga, I just think people are not seeing things objectively, and just want to blame the female character because most people here are butthurt about a female not wanting them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Shice said:


> Well I suppose there's nothing that can be done about natural preferences, but this system of only rewarding the greatest creates an overly-competitive atmosphere.
> 
> Obito might not be such a power-mongerer right now if his kindness had been rewarded instead. But I guess that's life.



This guy has a point, no seriously from joke to joke this may seriously have been part of the line or the whole line of thinking of Obito wanting to put everyone in Mugen Tsukuyomi.

Seriously, its a scarcity system where the greatest is rewarded and just guys becuase of things like genetics or having a cuter face end up getting the girl and not the other guy becuase simply he is not as cool, a world where being good is "simply not enough".

Kakashi didnt cared for Rin he was going to allow her to be killed its Obito the one that rescued her, yet she wanted Kakashi because he was cool and handsome.

Not only in relationships, but everything is competitive, where those who are strong end up taking everything and everything is scarce while the weak end up being crushed.

Obito may have simply given up in trying to turn this system into one where everyone has the same chances and thought Mugen Tsukuyomi a world where everyone got fulfilled and everyone had the same chances is the second better thing.

I can honestly see Obito's line of thinking.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

Shice said:


> The world would be a happier place with more consideration for others, yes.
> 
> 
> Kakashi up to that point was an entitled ass who wanted to let Rin die.
> ...



Oh goodness what a child. No the world WOULDN'T be a happier place. Do you even realize how your life can change in an instant? What if you asked out that girl what if you decided to stay how instead of going out? You think the world would be better if people gave up on their chance at happiness to constantly be considerate all the time. Ok lets put that to the test:

Some girl is out with her friend who has a crush on her and she sees a guy she likes and instead of talking to him to be considerate of the boy she doesn't like she just walks by and misses a chance of possibly clicking with someone. Loving him having kids and going on with her life. Also the boy never moves on and instead of meeting someone else (one of the millions of other girls) he just has a stupid hopeless crush. Wow! The world is a better place.

And to your second point Kakashi was Kakashi are you saying he shouldn't of ever been loved or cared about??? People grew and learn through being loved not shunned. You don't know what Rin saw in him. Maybe she knew his past maybe she wanted to help him. You don't know, that's her call and her decision not some heart broken kid that knows nothing of the world.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 29, 2012)

From what we can get from this chapter, Rin actually care about Obito. Sakura could hardly care less about Naruto at the beginning. Rin is still better than Sakura and calling her the stupidest girl in this manga is just absurd.


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Cept kakashi would have left anyone for dead at that point. The whole gaiden was about how irregardless of how he felt about people, he would never make the same mistake that his father did as from the example he saw. People who abandon the mission = trash, 100% of the time regardless of reason. Was only until Obito said those words that he actually put that shit in a different morale perspective.
> 
> And again, where was it stated that they had no relationship outside of being comrades? There's no occams razor pointing for or against them being friends outside of the job.



Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence?
the burden of proof falls on you.

we get the idea they were able to function on a team well enough but nothing more.



zenieth said:


> *oh I'm sorry, let me just reach into your mind and scrape out those words you didn't post in your post and reply to them.* I apologize for not having the decency to read your unstated thought.



this is exactly what you did actually. 

i don't know if your apology is sincere but it would really be appreciated if it was. no? probably not.


----------



## Kue (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Because she must have *known* he had no feelings for her. His exact words were "I was once... the kind of trash that would abandon you". You know when that "once" was? *Earlier that fucking same day*.
> 
> We can interpret this to mean that this was another Chapter 3 Sasuke-Sakura situation where Sasuke/Kakashi had never shown Sakura/Rin even an inkling of a romantic interest and merely viewed her as a classmate/teammate, to be tolerated. They'd probably never spent any time alone together.



Then again, you have access to a manga chapter I have no access to.  How do you know all this?



> Yet, somehow, she thought it was appropriate to confess to him right then and there, in that situation.



Well, he already knew as I defended in my previous post.



> The heck are you talking about? He only did that *after* she tried to confess to him!



Lol, I actually showed the pages.  I have the evidence, you don't.




> I'm sick and tired of this bullshit excuse.



Well you seem to have not had anyone close to you pass away, consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## NO (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you guys even know what friendzoning is? It's not being ignored or having feelings for someone else, it's when a male or female flat out says "I think we should just be friends."

Did that happen with Obito? No. Clearly Rin's feelings were somewhere else but that does not mean she friendzoned him.

I hate getting in romance debates but I just wanted to make that clear. 

There's a huge difference between getting friendzoned and your crush/love just not being interested. I know plenty of people who have gotten with girls who didn't like them in such a way but ended up developing feelings for them over time. Some of those couples I knew eventually got married.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Rin is a slut, Obito is going to make the world feel his friend zoned fury.


----------



## doriaq (Aug 29, 2012)

From Rin point Kakashi came to save her along with Obito.  We don't know how close Kakashi was with Rin. But lets be serious He's job was to ensure the Konoha safety, he wasn't gonna risk the lifes o the villagers while he was sure Rin will be safe.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 29, 2012)

Ohhh Tobito sucks, we needed an intellectual superior choice, etc etc. You lot can't understand that Rin is emulating one of the core themes of this manga, understanding each other, you don't deserve intellectual superior anything.

*Obito loved Rin and he wanted to protect her, with his life if he had to.* However, he can't anymore because he's dead so understanding that entrusted wish, Kakashi takes his place in protecting her. Now substitute Obito with Rin and Rin with Kakashi for that first sentence. *Rin loves Kakashi and she wants to protect him, with her life if she has to.* Kakashi tells her to leave, but how can Rin leave if she wants to protect him? How can she protect him if she leaves?

Rin: Then Kakashi, my feelings... -> are the same as Obito's, you'll understand them because you understood his. He's the same as me (more core thematic) As such, I cannot leave.

This is even more obvious when Kakashi tells her to leave again, even telling her he's trash and implying he doesn't deserve, but she _stays_. This is a core thematic of this manga. Furthermore even if you didn't identify that, Rin is portrayed as a nice, sweet girl. You really think the bitch excuse is really all there is to it?



You guys just take a look at it, feel the injustice of the nice guy syndrome resonating deep within yourselves and you say this fucking nonsense.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

MonkeyDNaruto said:


> You'll all understand that girls (like Rin) not liking Obito is biologically predisposed and there's nothing you can do about it.


Explains why Obito's trying to rewrite humanity with the Moon's Eye Plan.





MonkeyDNaruto said:


> It's natural for a girl to go for the Dominant, leader-like (first jonin in their class),


Rin was below Kakashi's league though.

The best in their class was Kakashi, but the hottest in their class was Kurenai.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 29, 2012)

whatever thats life, everyone wants the outstanding dashing female or male. Nobody should act like they arent the same if they have a shot with one. Rins actions and sakuras actions are normal in my book. 

Its only when females get older they have a more distinctive taste when they want to settle down mostly after flirting around and they start to get older quicker than males. Rin is better than sakura by alot.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Learn to read better.
> 
> Rin should not have confessed at that time because it was selfish. She just wanted Kakashi to know her feelings, possibly for some kind of "I know. I love you to" back so she'd feel happy before dying. She didn't consider Kakashi's feelings, how he'd just watched his best friend die, how he'd made a promise to him to protect her and how he's now facing death himself *because Rin is a shitty Ninja*.
> 
> ...



So basically the only thing you're falling back on is that you think she wasn't being considerate of Kakashi's emotions and that's it?

You say that Obito is Kakashi's best friend but at the same time you say Rin barely knew Kakashi??? You care to explain that. Where's your logic how does that even make sense? How is Obito his bestfriend but Rin some stranger???

She wasn't being selfish. When people love someone they hope their feelings get across. Rin wanted TO love him. As in caring and wanting to make him happy. How is that being selfish to Kakashi. She wasn't looking for a moment she was looking to feel complete and complete him. If Kakashi by any chance would of felt happier knowing she loved him in that moment I don't see how that could be a strain on him.

OMG she loves me!!? WTF I'm trying to cry and feel lonely here. Love won't fix that...oh wait it will.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Panels?


at
at
at

At the very least, she never mistreated Obito.


gabzilla said:


> Because she's not falling all over him ofc. Bad woman. Baaad.
> 
> Sure smells like Nice Guy in this thread.


Go figure? 



silentstand said:


> idk about anyone else but i find this thread hilarious


Telegrams FTW


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

@Gunners:



> Congratulations you are now being an idiot. I understand that that isn't how you actually view Obito but it is still incorrect to make the claim that he confessed his feelings to Rin when he did not say a word. As for Kakashi knowing that he loved Rin? That's down to Kakashi using his brain certain things don't need to be spelled out Terra.



Sure Gunners, whatever floats your boat, call me what you will since that's all you basically do when it comes to discussions like this?kinda got used to that kind of behavior from you  a long time ago. But what, ignore the part where you corrected me and I promptly agreed with you, e.i admitting I had made a mistake about the confession thing. 

Even if Kakashi just thought Obito loved/liked Rin by "using his brain", he couldn't be sure on it. Why in the world would he just tell Rin something he ASSUMED Obito felt? All I meant was that it seems unlikely he was never told by Obito that he, himself, liked/loved Rin. It really was an significant detail you latched onto, there.

The last part wasn't meant to say you said otherwise. It was me agreeing with you. You know, reinforcing that we agree on it on a basic view. 

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother...it might be best we agree to disagree, because I see this going no where.


@Yuna:



> The point is that she "fell in love" with the "cool" and "handsome" guy despite him showing zero romantic interest in her. Yeah...



You must be a troll. 



> You seem to have great insight into how girls like Rin think. You also seem to identify with them. I'm glad I don't.



And that wasn't towards you. Learn to read who I'm quoting. Unless you are also Bellville?



@Shice

But why does it matter that it 'wouldn't work out'?  Regardless of the outcome, that's how *she* felt. And obviously he could change anyways....

@HK-47:

OH MY GOD! GREAT GIF! THANK YOU!

I've been looking for that forever!


----------



## Maunten (Aug 29, 2012)

Rin is the kind of girl that goes for the idea of a guy not the actual guy, which is understandable for her age.

Kakashi was not the type of man that would have saved rin period.

Kakashi was a more skilled shinobi, but obito was a better person, rin wanted what she wanted, and she did not let anything get in the way of that, you  often find this to be the case with young women and the men they admire, no one can convince them of the faults of these hero's in their eyes.

Kakashi may not have become the legend he is today wihout obito's eyes, but let's be honest, kakashi was of the dominant leaf clan (not an uchiha) and his father was a legend, he also was at the top of his class, why wouldn't rin  want to be with him?

The issue here is friendzoning, Sakura made it clear to Naruto that she crushed on sasuke, her being awful toward him was not necessary but she was anyway.

When you know someone has feelings for you, very strong ones you should give hints that it's not gonna happen, to be fair to rin however, her constant praise of kakashi did make her feelings kind of obvious, but her behavior towards obito confused the situation.

I believe she did know that obito liked her and she definitely knew when kakashi told her, I do not know what she hoped to accomplish by telling kakashi at that time how she felt, but *kakashi basically told her to forget this ideal that she has about him, and that the person she was infactuated with for so long did not care for her as much as the person that he had just told her loved her.*

_You see, even kakashi had to tell her, "no, this is still about obito, I am not worth more than him he is worth more than me, realize the significance of what I just told you"_


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Obviously Obito should have taken the high ground.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

^_According to evolutionary psychologists..._ why of course!



zenieth said:


> Obito's the one that's constantly raging at him and the source of his sharingan and the one that changed his world view. Of course there's going to be more emphasis on him. That still doesn't even remotely mean that Kakashi didn't care or like rin in some manner or form outside of camaraderie.
> 
> 
> Fuck I'm writing way to much for shit I already established as one of those "chick should have dated the crazy guy" threads. I shouldn't be getting caught up in this shit.



I don't see how that is supposed to prove he cares in a particular way.  His emotional disposition towards Obito is obvious while that towards Rin remained dismissive. The fact he vows to protect her is literally thanks to Obito if you read his speech. I'm not saying he didn't come to deeply care but trying to prove what wasn't evidently there dynamic-wise is pretty pointless.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito did really try with Rin, but that doesn't mean she's a bitch if she can't find herself feeling the same way. While trying to confess to Kakashi right after Obito died can be seen as insensitive, Rin did obviously care for the boy and was not deliberately cruel. Obito was dead, so even when Kakashi told her about his feelings, it couldn't change anything. 

In Rin's mind, she and Kakashi were the only two left, and her confessing probably felt appropriate since the subject matter came up, along with realizing the dire situation that they were in.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 29, 2012)

Why is this such an issue, again? If you think she's a bitch then take comfort in knowing that she's dead. 

When it comes to happiness, more often than not it's obtained at the expense of others anyways. Everyone is a "bitch" in one way or another.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

slickcat said:


> whatever thats life, everyone wants the outstanding dashing female or male. Nobody should act like they arent the same if they have a shot with one. Rins actions and sakuras actions are normal in my book.


Sakura has zero shot with Sasuke and as far as we know Rin's chances with Kakashi weren't extremely better.

They're being as delusional as Naruto and Obito were with their crushes.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> I don't see how that is supposed to prove he cares in a particular way.  His emotional disposition towards Obito is obvious while that towards Rin remained dismissive. The fact he vows to protect her is literally thanks to Obito if you read his speech.



I never said he cared. I said there was no proof for him caring or for him not caring about her, in whatever regards. It's pure speculation to say what he thought about her prior to that moment or after it.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, comparisons of Rin to Sakura are a tad inaccurate.

Sakura is an irrational, potentially insane bitch who hilariously sees past Sasuke's evident turn for the worse, remaining with her 'romantic' feelings of him.

She's also about as emotionally strong as an eight-year old girl.

Rin... well... isn't like that.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Well, comparisons of Rin to Sakura are a tad inaccurate.
> 
> Sakura is an irrational, potentially insane bitch who hilariously sees past Sasuke's evident turn for the worse, remaining with her 'romantic' feelings of him.
> 
> ...



but dude, she like confessed to the guy that she like liked right after the guy that she like liked but not in the like like kinda way died. That's tots bitch, man.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Obito did really try with Rin, but that doesn't mean she's a bitch if she can't find herself feeling the same way. While trying to confess to Kakashi right after Obito died can be seen as insensitive, Rin did obviously care for the boy and was not deliberately cruel. Obito was dead, so even when Kakashi told her about his feelings, it couldn't change anything.
> 
> In Rin's mind, she and Kakashi were the only two left, and her confessing probably felt appropriate since the subject matter came up, along with realizing the dire situation that they were in.


1+ if I could. 

That's what some of us have been trying to say. It was insensitive, inappropriate to say at the moment, yes, but that doesn't make her a bitch.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito thought if he couldnt get Rin to be his girlfriend then theres nothing left to do but to conquer the world. Its a normal reaction.


----------



## Bellville (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> I agree with what you said, except for the last paragraph.  People in this thread are pretty butthurt, and it goes to show that people have a delusional sense of reality.



I'll be honest, I can't give people flack for scratching their heads when a girl goes for the guy who wouldn't mind if she dropped dead over a guy who treats her like gold.

That's not to say "nice guy" is entitled to dumb girl's feelings. Just that it makes the girl look really bad when she can't seem to whip her head out of her ass even when her survival is at stake.

I realize true butthurt exists, but it gets blown out of proportion very quickly and soon everybody who doesn't support the dumb girl is using "nice guy logic".


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Whip out the ol' TnJ?
> 
> 
> She is clearly shown being generally kind to him



Just for once, I want to Obito to TnJ Naruto :|


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I guess I can call you a p*d*p**** then. I mean I got no proof you're a peodphile. But hey, I think you're a p*d*p****, so obviously you must be a p*d*p****.


5-star logic. Someone claims Rin was very kind. I asked for panels. They responded with the claim that she was only ever shown to be kind to Obito. I asked for panels and added that just because she was kind to Obito doesn't necessarily mean she was kind in general or that that's her true personality.

I didn't say that she was unkind. Just she wasn't necessarily kind. Obviously, this is the same as you ascribing chracteristics to someone without proof. You're going out of your way to defend this girl for her selfish behaviour.

Do you identify with her too much? Am I hurting your feelings by calling her a *huge bitch*?



Cold Dish said:


> I would still be on Sakura's side until she still had feelings for him at fucking 15 years old, but I would blame Kishi more than anything for that.  So this argument is pretty pointless.


Yes, it's not the character that is bad, she's just written that way. No, she was written as a bitch, so she *is* a bitch. Why are you defending her?



Cold Dish said:


> Yes, Kishi does seem to constantly have the same archetype for the female characters in his manga, but even then you can't control who you like.  I guess you should dislike Naruto too, not just Rin.


It's not about having childhood crushes for little reason. It's also about the reason behind your crush and how you handle it. Naruto had a crush with Sakura, a girl who was teased for having a huge forehead. Meanwhile, there were plenty of girls their age who were considered much prettier. So we know Naruto isn't very shallow. He went for the not-so-typically-pretty girl.

Then he never confessed his feelings to her right after Sasuke had just died and she promised Sasuke she'd protect Naruto for him or some shit like that.



Cold Dish said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You: "I'm pretty sure if Kakashi didn't say anything about his feelings towards Rin, Rin wouldn't have said anything."
Me: "Kakashi only said that after Rin tried to confess to him. Or if you're talking about Obito's feelings, it's not the proper response... ever!"

Where the *fuck* am I lying? Your statement was ambivalent. I responded to *both* scenarios. "Kakashi only said that after Rin tried to confess to him" = If by "his feelings" you meant "Kakashi's". "Or if you're talking about Obito's feelings" = If by "his feelings" you meant "Obito's".

I didn't lie at all. Kakashi didn't tell Rin how he felt about her 'til *after* she'd tried to confess to him. So, once again, learn to read better.



Cold Dish said:


> You lack reading comprehension, or perhaps you just uphold a false dichotomy about the situation.


This is rich coming from you.



Cold Dish said:


> You don't just feel apathetic or be madly in love with someone, you could just have respect for someone.  What he said was pretty heartless, hell I wouldn't say that to a stranger.


Let's see... Obito had just sacrificed his own life to save Rin because Rin is a useless Shinobi. Obito had loved Rin for a long time. Obito asked Kakashi to take care of Rin for him. Obito then ostensibly died. Kakashi tells Rin Obito loved her and that he would honor his promise and that love by protecting her while staring down a bunch of enemy Shinobi who would surely kill them both. Her response is to try to confess to him.

And you're calling *Kakashi* heartless?



Cold Dish said:


> That's not what happened.  Even re-reading those pages, it seems as if Rin already confessed her feelings _before_ Obito died.


Panels?!



Cold Dish said:


> Lol.  Yea, and you tried to say something false about what occurred in that chapter.


And yet you cannot prove this without distorting what I said.



Cold Dish said:


> Why does she have no right, because she is a female?


No, because it was inappropriate.



Cold Dish said:


> What Kakashi said made it perfectly reasonable, and besides, taking in the context of the conversation, he already knew.


What? "Obito died loving you. I will protect you to honor that love."? What good would her confession have done? She'd feel better because it would be off her chest? Or she thought she actually stood a chance at Kakashi reciprocating her feelings and telling her "I know, me too" before they both died?



Cold Dish said:


> You are making a false dichotomy, as I already explained earlier.  You are jumping conclusions about what my position is as well.


Don't use "big" words to appear more intelligent when you don't even know what they mean. And I'm *sorry* if I *somehow* erroneously thought you were on Rin's side after you so vehemently defended her.



Hiruma said:


> _You can't fall in love with people who don't love you back now?!_


Yes, you can. But it shows  that she's fucking shallow!



Cold Dish said:


> Read the post where I respond to Yura, I defend that Rin confessed it to him long before Obito's death.


And when would that have been? Panel, please?



Ninja Genius said:


> Oh goodness what a child. No the world WOULDN'T be a happier place. Do you even realize how your life can change in an instant? What if you asked out that girl what if you decided to stay how instead of going out? You think the world would be better if people gave up on their chance at happiness to constantly be considerate all the time. Ok lets put that to the test:
> 
> Some girl is out with her friend who has a crush on her and she sees a guy she likes and instead of talking to him to be considerate of the boy she doesn't like she just walks by and misses a chance of possibly clicking with someone. Loving him having kids and going on with her life. Also the boy never moves on and instead of meeting someone else (one of the millions of other girls) he just has a stupid hopeless crush. Wow! The world is a better place.
> 
> And to your second point Kakashi was Kakashi are you saying he shouldn't of ever been loved or cared about??? People grew and learn through being loved not shunned. You don't know what Rin saw in him. Maybe she knew his past maybe she wanted to help him. You don't know, that's her call and her decision not some heart broken kid that knows nothing of the world.


What is this, I don't even?!

Let's make some wild, baseless assumptions to defend Rin! Because, obviously, she cannot have just been another vapid, shallow brat.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

(Double post due to character limit)



Cold Dish said:


> Then again, you have access to a manga chapter I have no access to.  How do you know all this?


at

Kakashi wants to abandon Rin. Not once have we seen panels of Kakashi and Rin exchanging more than the words necessary for teammates to exchange for each other. They were friendly and possibly friends, but they weren't close.

Now show me manga panels where Rin confessed her feelings for Kakashi before Obito died, you hypocrite.



Cold Dish said:


> Well, he already knew as I defended in my previous post.


Yet you did not link to it.



Cold Dish said:


> Lol, I actually showed the pages.  I have the evidence, you don't.


When? Certainly not in response to me.



Cold Dish said:


> Well you seem to have not had anyone close to you pass away, consider yourself fortunate.


I've had plenty of people close to me pass away. None of those incidents prompted me to act like a bitch the way Rin did.



Ninja Genius said:


> So basically the only thing you're falling back on is that you think she wasn't being considerate of Kakashi's emotions and that's it?


Kakashi's *and* Obito's. All she cared about was her own satisfaction... a fleeting *possible* moment of emotional satisfaction.



Ninja Genius said:


> You say that Obito is Kakashi's best friend but at the same time you say Rin barely knew Kakashi??? You care to explain that. Where's your logic how does that even make sense? How is Obito his bestfriend but Rin some stranger???


I didn't say Rin was a stranger, but the parallels to Team 7 are strong with Team Minato. Kakashi was a loner. He didn't have many, if any friends. Obito was arguably his best friend. Doesn't mean they were very good friends. Kakashi and Rin were even *less* close.



Ninja Genius said:


> She wasn't being selfish. When people love someone they hope their feelings get across.


Right in that situation? She'd had years to confess. She didn't. She waited 'til they were about to die. Because she wanted to grasp the chance that he might feel the same so she might feel loved back before she died in a selfish bid for emotional fulfillment.



Ninja Genius said:


> Rin wanted TO love him. As in caring and wanting to make him happy. How is that being selfish to Kakashi.


Because that was *not* an appropriate time to confess. 



Ninja Genius said:


> She wasn't looking for a moment she was looking to feel complete and complete him.


They were about to fucking die. And she knew very well he didn't feel the same way back, judging by their past interactions. Either that or she was heavily deluded.



Ninja Genius said:


> If Kakashi by any chance would of felt happier knowing she loved him in that moment I don't see how that could be a strain on him.


But you know that he didn't. It only hurt him. He'd just watched Obito die and vowed to protect Rin for him. And he'd just told her Obito loved her. She must've known, deep down, that a confession from her wouldn't make him feel better at that very moment.



Ninja Genius said:


> OMG she loves me!!? WTF I'm trying to cry and feel lonely here. Love won't fix that...oh wait it will.


The Hell kind of alternate universe are you living in?!



Hydro Spiral said:


> at
> at
> at
> 
> ...


Doesn't prove she was generally a kind girl. They were friends. And? Nobody's saying she was *always* a bitch. But in that one moment when she confessed to Kakashi, she certainly was.



Terra Branford said:


> @Yuna:
> 
> You must be a troll.


How so? What proof do you have that what I'm saying isn't true?



Terra Branford said:


> And that wasn't towards you. Learn to read who I'm quoting. Unless you are also Bellville?


You fucking remove the names of whoever you're quoting. It's annoying, so I just reply to your entire post instead of reading it first to try to figure out what's what before replying.

I saw my name in a quote and then saw a quote without a name. I just assumed the quote without a name was a quote of me. I *apologize* for this *egregious* error.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I never said he cared. I said there was no proof for him caring or for him not caring about her, in whatever regards. It's pure speculation to say what he thought about her prior to that moment or after it.



It's not pure speculation when he has no problems leaving her for dead and vows to protect her cos she was dear to Obito. I get that you're trying to say he was just pragmatic but sometimes actions say a lot.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Bellville said:


> I'll be honest, I can't give people flack for scratching their heads when a girl goes for the guy who wouldn't mind if she dropped dead over a guy who treats her like gold.


Emotions aren't always logical, I guess.

Maybe the one with the crush is interested in making the apathetic person a bit nicer. Meanwhile, there's nothing to fix concerning the person who's all nice already.

In Sakura's case yeah it's fucking stupid for her to try to convert a murderous terrorist (and even she realized that and tried to kill him instead), but Kakashi wasn't far beyond the range of normality as far as Rin knew.

That said, respect to Obito for actually having a crush on the person who was nice.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> 5-star logic. Someone claims Rin was very kind. I asked for panels. They responded with the claim that she was only ever shown to be kind to Obito. I asked for panels and added that just because she was kind to Obito doesn't necessarily mean she was kind in general or that that's her true personality.
> 
> I didn't say that she was unkind. Just she wasn't necessarily kind. Obviously, this is the same as you ascribing chracteristics to someone without proof. You're going out of your way to defend this girl for her selfish behaviour.
> 
> Do you identify with her too much? Am I hurting your feelings by calling her a *huge bitch*?



All of this kinda doesn't get at the point that I'm making. You're inferring that she's a bitch without evidence because somebody else is a bitch, with evidence. I am using an example following this train of logic, well without using the example of somebody else being a p*d*p**** to loosely tie you two together.

And you are right, the guy didn't provide proof at that point, but he/she does like a page back or so, might be at the top of this one. 

The rest I don't care about because my response had nothing to do with rin's character only the perception of said character by you.

Also no, don't identify with her at all.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> It's not pure speculation when he has no problems leaving her for dead and vows to protect her cos she was dear to Obito. I get that you're trying to say he was just pragmatic but sometimes actions say a lot.



That's the thing though, dude was pragmatic, so it's really not telling at all. If it was Obito, we've no proof that'd he'd have gone running to save the guy without rin pulling an obito to whip kakashi in the mood.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That's the thing though, dude was pragmatic, so it's really not telling at all. If it was Obito, we've no proof that'd he'd have gone running to save the guy without rin pulling an obito to whip kakashi in the mood.



It is telling, for the millionth time, that he vowed to protect her cos she was _dear to __Obito_.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

That's right ladies, if you don't like the guy, you got to be a dick from the outset or straight apathetic to the dude.

Else you'll be an even bigger bitch for not accepting their advances later.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> She can love someone else. But to confess her love to them when Obito's body isn't even cold yet? No.



Let's logically put things perspective. If Obito was a genuine friend, Obito would certainly be happy that Rin can find happiness in front of him, and he would be happy that his death brought 2 people he cared about together. If he wasn't a genuine friend (heck, I've witnessed enough assholes who pretended to be "nice guy", then bitched about the friendzone...), nobody should cry over him


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> It is telling, for the millionth time, that he vowed to protect her cos she was _dear to __Obito_.



cause the dude died and changed his outlook on life during that mission. It really isn't that telling at all, it's granting a final request of someone you respect, it doesn't define one's relationship with others, only the two parties involved (Obito and Kakashi).


----------



## CandleGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Rin: Then Kakashi, my feelings... -> are the same as Obito's, you'll understand them because you understood his. He's the same as me (more core thematic) As such, I cannot leave.
> 
> This is even more obvious when Kakashi tells her to leave again, even telling her he's trash and implying he doesn't deserve, but she _stays_. This is a core thematic of this manga. Furthermore even if you didn't identify that, Rin is portrayed as a nice, sweet girl. You really think the bitch excuse is really all there is to it?
> 
> ...



Cripes

The invisible man's reflection in the mirror

Is the only convoluted metaphor I can think of to signify how easily one can see through the motivation of that post. 




While I'm sure there are one or two people in the forum who declare Rin to be a bitch solely for the act of not being in love with Obito. And they are actually butthurt by women in general. 

A majority of the people are using the word "bitch" in hyperbolic way some to troll, others (who may not even be using the phrase exactly) are pointing to one or two of Rin's actions that are arguably fairly insensitive and borderline offensive to the death of Obitio and blind to feelings of the object of her affection (Kakashi)

Now it seems that some people are knee-jerk reacting to some kind of perceived fandom assault upon either their pairing or Sakura and it's making them unable to grasp the simplest of points.

Now is Rin the worst person in the manga? NO. There are far more morally repulsive characters in the manga. Has Kishi regulated Rin to a "typical girl" who can't see past her emotions/self absorption to notice/understand the feelings of other people around her (Kakashi and Obito)? YES

Seems like there's two things going on here, pairing people getting extra defensive, and an incredible emotional reaction to the word bitch on the internet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

@Yuna:

I didn't remove diddly squat from the quotes. I grabbed the quote and pasted it into the quote boxes provided in the post page because everyone was posting too goddamn fast for me to keep up.  

It is your own fault for not reading. So you decided to not read, reply and then figure it all out later? How does that make sense to you? Don't you think that's a problem, that it would further complicate things?

END YUNA DISCUSSION



> I'm just calling a spade a spade Terra, you say something smart and I will say ''Kudos'' you say something stupid and I will say ''You said something stupid''. As for why Kakashi told Rin? He knew that Obito would not get the chance to tell her himself, he didn't need a verbal confirmation from Obito as certain things go without saying. I'm pretty sure that Hinata didn't confess her love for Naruto to Sakura yet she picked up on it, Sai also picked up on Naruto's love for Sakura though in that situation he was able to get confirmation from Naruto ( as Naruto was not crushed to death by a bunch of rocks) before telling Sakura.



It was a mistake I fixed quickly. That hardly means someone is stupid.... 

Sakura heard that Hinata confessed through Tsunade's summon (forget her name, sorry), so it wasn't something she picked up on, but was something she heard and was confirmed.  

Well, I suppose he just said it to her from seeing how Obito acted around her and whatnot. Just doesn't seem like Kakashi would make such an assumption and then tell it to someone without knowing for sure whether or not it was true. Oh well...



> Anyway I think everyone in this thread needs a nice cool drink.



You are right. I'll get a cold Dr Pepper and chill back. *Gotta find dubbed Naruto anyways...*



> every time I click next page there's already another one waiting...
> 
> ...



That's why I cut back the fancy quotes. xD


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Exactly. But she's a bitch anyways 'cause 1) she didn't know how he felt 2) he died, probably leaving her emotionally weakened in some way 3) loved someone else.
> 
> What a bitch for having her own feelings.


I agree. :33

The lesson; always have to humbly say, yes.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

CandleGuy said:


> Has Kishi regulated Rin to a "typical girl" who can't see past her emotions/self absorption to notice/understand the feelings of other people around her (Kakashi and Obito)? YES



Are you implying that there are people who understand the feelings of people around them? 

I beg to differ. What we all do is "assume the feelings of people around us", and sometimes, we make the wrong guess.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> cause the dude died and changed his outlook on life during that mission. It really isn't that telling at all, it's granting a final request of someone you respect, it doesn't define one's relationship with others, only the two parties involved (Obito and Kakashi).



In other words, he wouldn't give less of a fuck weren't it for Obito. There isn't room for a nice 'but that doesn't define his real feelings!!' sorry.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> In other words, he wouldn't give less of a fuck weren't it for Obito. There isn't room for a nice 'but that doesn't define his real feelings!!' sorry.



... No, I'm saying that there's nothing proving he wouldn't do the same thing to everyone, including Obito.


----------



## CandleGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> Are you implying that there are people who understand the feelings of people around them?
> 
> I beg to differ. What we all do is "assume the feelings of people around us", and sometimes, we make the wrong guess.



Then you  beg to differ simply to be a contrarian .

Clearly not only are there people who are generally more intuitive in regards to people around them, but many times its simply a matter of common sense and other people make their feelings and intentions obvious, sometime even unbeknownst to themselves.  

Regarding Kakashi to Rin common sense can apply.

Note: I am not saying anyone can read minds, but sometimes mind reading is not even needed.


----------



## doriaq (Aug 29, 2012)

She must have thought Kakashi came for her.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Would *you* be happy if that happened to *you*?



I'm not a nice guy. I'm just typical average guy with selfish lust and desire, I wouldn't be happy, but I wouldn't call her a bitch either.

Still, my unhappiness was pretty irrelevant to the fact that I was dead.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> No I'm not. That's your spectacularly bad reading comprehension acting up.
> 
> I'm calling her a bitch for what she actually did. Someone else claimed that she can't be a bitch because she was only ever shown to be kind. I responded with "How does that prove she isn't a bitch?". Not the same thing.



It is the same thing. Hell read what you're fucking saying.

*Someone else claimed that she can't be a bitch because she was only ever shown to be kind.*

* I responded with "How does that prove she isn't a bitch?".*

How is this different from someone saying. 

"Yuna's only ever been shown to like to get it on with senior citizens."

"How does that prove Yuna isn't a kiddy fucker?"



> If you disagree with me so vehemently, that must mean that you disagree with my perception of her character and think *your* perception is the correct one.



That doesn't mean that I relate with her. That just means that I think your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Shadow050 (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> ^_According to evolutionary psychologists..._ why of course!



it's not about the science behind it...

why do you think almost ALL the girls were so in love with sasuke? his wit? his lovely attitude? his charm? just his looks?

why do you think Kishi protrays so many of them this way?

why do you think in school settings the vast majority of girls only have eyes for same guy _who just happens to be  oh so cool_...


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It is the same thing. Hell read what you're fucking saying.
> 
> *Someone else claimed that she can't be a bitch because she was only ever shown to be kind.*
> 
> ...


For the last time, we have *evidence* of her being a bitch. Her aborted confession. That's bitch behavior.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

CandleGuy said:


> Clearly not only are there people who are generally more intuitive in regards to people around them, but many times its simply a matter of common sense and other people make their feelings and intentions obvious, sometime even unbeknownst to themselves.



Common sense is a product of culture, education, and personal experience. If you apply your own common sense on other people's feelings, you're bound to make mistakes. The reason that some people appear to be more intuitive is because they share a similar set of common senses with the people whose feelings they're trying to understand.

I'm not talking about fictional creatures who share one same mind as the author, just to be clear.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't consider that bitch behavior. I consider that being insensitive. Maybe your bitch is different from my bitch, but then that's a case of ill defined words, since bitch obviously doesn't mean what it is in the dictionary anymore, save on the rare occasion.


----------



## Kue (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Yes, it's not the character that is bad, she's just written that way. No, she was written as a bitch, so she *is* a bitch. Why are you defending her?



Lol, like I care so much about Sakura, but either way, it's funny to see you assert things without supporting it.  I'm here to criticize people's reactions, not to defend Kishi's writing.



> It's not about having childhood crushes for little reason. It's also about the reason behind your crush and how you handle it. Naruto had a crush with Sakura, a girl who was teased for having a huge forehead. Meanwhile, there were plenty of girls their age who were considered much prettier. So we know Naruto isn't very shallow. He went for the not-so-typically-pretty girl.



Your feelings can still be shallow even though the person you are attracted to is not attractive according to society's standards.  You might be attracted to people that have a different kind of attractiveness, and it can all be superficial.  You don't seem to know much about sociobiology.



> Then he never confessed his feelings to her right after Sasuke had just died and she promised Sasuke she'd protect Naruto for him or some shit like that.



How do you know this?  Even then, I wouldn't blame Naruto if he did that.



> You: "I'm pretty sure if Kakashi didn't say anything about his feelings towards Rin, Rin wouldn't have said anything."
> Me: "Kakashi only said that after Rin tried to confess to him. Or if you're talking about Obito's feelings, it's not the proper response... ever!"
> 
> Where the *fuck* am I lying? Your statement was ambivalent. I responded to *both* scenarios. "Kakashi only said that after Rin tried to confess to him" = If by "his feelings" you meant "Kakashi's". "Or if you're talking about Obito's feelings" = If by "his feelings" you meant "Obito's".
> ...



You said that Kakashi said his apathetic statement when Rin confessed his feelings for her, when it wasn't true.



> This is rich coming from you.



Where have I made a false dichotomy in my posts?



> Let's see... Obito had just sacrificed his own life to save Rin because Rin is a useless Shinobi. Obito had loved Rin for a long time. Obito asked Kakashi to take care of Rin for him. Obito then ostensibly died. Kakashi tells Rin Obito loved her and that he would honor his promise and that love by protecting her while staring down a bunch of enemy Shinobi who would surely kill them both. Her response is to try to confess to him.
> 
> And you're calling *Kakashi* heartless?



This is not what happened.



> Panels?!



I posted the pages! Lmao. Can't you not read?

All Rin said in the pages was "...Then Kakashi... my feelings...".  Kakashi wouldn't have understood what she was trying to say just from those words alone if he didn't know what she was going to say.  If you understand basic grammar, you would see her sentence is incomplete.



> And yet you cannot prove this without distorting what I said.



Don't make me quote you.



> What? "Obito died loving you. I will protect you to honor that love."? What good would her confession have done? She'd feel better because it would be off her chest? Or she thought she actually stood a chance at Kakashi reciprocating her feelings and telling her "I know, me too" before they both died?



No, it was her response after Kakashi said that once upon a time he was apathetic about her safety.  You don't seem to understand my position.



> Don't use "big" words to appear more intelligent when you don't even know what they mean.



So you are calling me pretentious.  I do know what it means, you only left me two options about which position I could take, where there was a variety.  Anyways, you are being an arrogant dickhead now, and you'll be getting a neg for that.



> And I'm *sorry* if I *somehow* erroneously thought you were on Rin's side after you so vehemently defended her.



I'm just amused at how people have been so hurt after seeing another male being friendzoned.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> i wouldn't go that far...
> 
> but it helps to be straight forward and HONEST.
> 
> ...



That's not a general statement, that's in response to Son Michael's post yo, which has nothing to do with wrongly leading a guy on when you know you like him. But basically says, don't be friendly to guys at all.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That's not a general statement, that's in response to Son Michael's post yo, which has nothing to do with wrongly leading a guy on when you know you like him. But basically says, don't be friendly to guys at all.



I would hate to be friendly to a guy, just to discover that he's gay, and he's apparently crushing on me 

Ohshitwhattodo?


----------



## CandleGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> Common sense is a product of culture, education, and personal experience. If you apply your own common sense on other people's feelings, you're bound to make mistakes. The reason that some people appear to be more intuitive is because they share a similar set of common senses with the people whose feelings they're trying to understand.
> 
> I'm not talking about fictional creatures who share one same mind as the author, just to be clear.



This does not do much to dissuade my point of if one is self absorbed/ an emotional girl  as Kishi describes then one is ultimately walking around with a veil on.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> I would hate to be friendly to a guy, just to discover that he's gay, and he's apparently crushing on me
> 
> Ohshitwhattodo?



be a hermit

automatically +50 badassery

level up


----------



## Maunten (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll point out a few thugs about rin.

1. She obviously did not know kakashi very well at all, and thus her love for him was actually lust, but as she was young childishness like this can be excused.

I kinda want this to be the case because if it is not....

2. She knew kakashi well and accepted his philosophy of leaving comrades behind, making her a horrible person.

3. Even if she did not like obito, it is almost guaranteed that obito made it his mission to hang out with her a lot, and thus it can be inferred that they were at the very least good friends

Yet after this and the posthumous love confession she still felt the need to make her feelings for kakashi the main issue.

4. She is a kid so most of this can be excused except for the confession, it was wrong IMO.

What I don't understand is why posters are trying to justify everything she does? It is not possible for her panel time to be totally without bad deeds, maybe this is more about how women behave and how man behave hence the thread heat, and complaining about each other.

*Just to clarify if not for her age then all of her actions would point to the personality very shallow person who did not value her friendship very much or the memory and feelings of a friend (not a nice guy, or a cool guy, a friend). 
*
There are a lot of nice guy shots being taken here, I find that very odd, to tell you the truth nice guys, they just don't go for girls like rin, the ones that do are not nice guys they are just pretending, or are too young to know what is going on (obito) nice guys go for kushina, so do guys like kakashi.

Tobi was a product of the war not of rin, in less extreme situations he would have undergone a large personality change, or a change of taste.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

CandleGuy said:


> This does not do much to dissuade my point of if one is self absorbed/ an emotional girl  as Kishi describes then one is ultimately walking around with a veil on.



No I'm dissuading your implication that there are people who aren't self-absorbed, or that self-absorption is a bad thing.


----------



## Shadow050 (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That's not a general statement, that's in response to Son Michael's post yo, which has nothing to do with wrongly leading a guy on when you know you like him. But basically says, don't be friendly to guys at all.



when you don't like him like that, u mean right?

and i see... sorry to butt in lol.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> it's not about the science behind it...
> 
> why do you think almost ALL the girls were so in love with sasuke? his wit? his lovely attitude? his charm? just his looks?
> 
> ...



Because it's a trope. An overused, abused one, just like the female who won't drop a guy that isn't worth it. You are acting like young girls deal with romance all in such a deluded way just cos the principle requires experience. This is terribly misguided - a young girl will likely be grateful to a guy who pays attention to her, even if she doesn't love him, cos you know - success rate with the opposite sex in school is kinda low with puberty, parents, high competition, and school work!



zenieth said:


> ... No, I'm saying that there's nothing proving he wouldn't do the same thing to everyone, including Obito.



 ok, I guess that can pass. I'm just saying the dynamic with Obito inevitably comes off as stronger compared to the one he had with Rin, that had no indication of anything particular coming from his side until _after_.


----------



## Kue (Aug 29, 2012)

Once Obito's plan is successful and the world is under a genjutsu, he will also enter in a genjutsu state where Rin didn't friendzone him.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> ok, I guess that can pass. I'm just saying the dynamic with Obito inevitably comes off as stronger compared to the one he had with Rin, that had no indication of anything particular coming from his side until _after_.



I'm not against that thinking. I'm just of the opinion that there is so little that it could go either way in my mind. His relationship with rin is ambiguous so I just don't like people labelling it one way or the other since there's just so little of anything to determine this stuff by.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 29, 2012)

i bet under that kakashi's mask, he probably does have horse teeth and fish lips like naruto speculated. all that cool factor down the drain. after all most of the charm for these so called geniuses is from the face, isn't it? the cool good looking types vs losers. though obito was rather handsome must be cause he is uchiha, though


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> be a hermit
> 
> automatically +50 badassery
> 
> level up



What if gay friend chased after me, called me asshole for breaking his heart, then promised to die with me

Ohshitwhattodo?


----------



## doriaq (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> For the last time, we have *evidence* of her being a bitch. Her aborted confession. That's bitch behavior.



She thought Kakashi come to save and she was about to die. Her friend dies without having time to confess. She didn't want to do the same mistake.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> What if gay friend chased after me, called me asshole for breaking his heart, then promised to die with me
> 
> Ohshitwhattodo?



distract him with a dictat I mean kage title


Also

Time to throw a wrench in this bitch

What if Tobito isn't Obito but Rin in obito's body

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXLDv-fUINM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> You removed the part that said who you were quoting...
> 
> You did so *in this very post*. It's confusing and annoying.



For the last time! I didn't remove anything. Pay attention; I highlighted the text, right clicked, copied to my clipboard, went into the post menu, pressed this button here , pasted the text into the code box and then formed my own reply after it.

So what, I did it again and I'll do it again in the future, especially if the topic moves too fast. I shouldn't have to tell you that you need to read posts instead of just blindly rage fitting and throwing back responses. 

It wouldn't be confusing to you if you ACTUALLY READ THE POST.



> For the last time, we have evidence of her being a bitch. Her aborted confession. That's bitch behavior.


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden said:


> People getting mad at Rin because she didn't like Obito? Come on son; she's entitled to like who she wants. It's normal for girls to adore the most accomplished (dominant) male.



Not in Hinata's case lol


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, Rin is a fangirl like Sakura.  But why is she a bitch for saying, "my feelings..." to Kakashi?  It is not like they even kissed.  She stopped what she was going to say and left it at that.  Is she not even allowed that?

And all this "friendzoning" talk.  Obviously she cared about Obito enough to befriend him.  What is she going to do, ignore him completely even though they are on the same team?

Rin doesn't seem like she's very astute at figuring out feelings.  She's like Naruto.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

starr said:


> Not in Hinata's case lol



Ahaha, true.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 29, 2012)

starr said:


> Not in Hinata's case lol


She just has low self-esteem.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Dish said:


> Lol, like I care so much about Sakura, but either way, it's funny to see you assert things without supporting it.  I'm here to criticize people's reactions, not to defend Kishi's writing.


Why would I have to support it? It's a well-established fact. Or are you actually challenging the claim that Sakura's a bitch? Do you *truly* want to take on that fight?



Cold Dish said:


> Your feelings can still be shallow even though the person you are attracted to is not attractive according to society's standards.  You might be attracted to people that have a different kind of attractiveness, and it can all be superficial.  You don't seem to know much about sociobiology.


Yet we know for a fact that Rin's feelings for Kakashi were shallow *and* based on society's standards.



Cold Dish said:


> How do you know this?  Even then, I wouldn't blame Naruto if he did that.


How do I know something never happened? *Because it fucking never happened*.



Cold Dish said:


> You said that Kakashi said his apathetic statement when Rin confessed his feelings for her, when it wasn't true.


I  gave you two answers because your original claim was vague. I gave you an answer for if by "his feelings" you meant "Obito's feelings" and one for if you meant "Kakashi's feelings". Why is this still confusing to you?



Cold Dish said:


> Where have I made a false dichotomy in my posts?


I *apologize* for not being more clear. I was accusing you of having poor reading comprehension. And you're still misusing the word "dichotomy". And another thing, you do not "make" dichotomies.



Cold Dish said:


> This is not what happened.


What parts of that, pray tell, did not happen?



Cold Dish said:


> I posted the pages! Lmao. Can't you not read?


Where? I didn't see them. Please repost them. It should be easy for you to find them again instead of simply insisting that you've posted them already. It'd save everyone a lot of time.



Cold Dish said:


> All Rin said in the pages was "...Then Kakashi... my feelings...".  Kakashi wouldn't have understood what she was trying to say just from those words alone if he didn't know what she was going to say.  If you understand basic grammar, you would see her sentence is incomplete.


How does that prove she'd confessed to him prior to that? The context made it clear what she meant to us. Why are you selling Kakashi short? He's a genius, after all.



Cold Dish said:


> Don't make me quote you.


Oh, but I *am* making you.



Cold Dish said:


> No, it was her response after Kakashi said that once upon a time he was apathetic about her safety.  You don't seem to understand my position.


Her response after that was a "!". Kakashi only said that *after* she tried to confess her feelings for him. Are you reading this manga bottom to top?



Cold Dish said:


> So you are calling me pretentious.  I do know what it means, you only left me two options about which position I could take, where there was a variety.


1) No I didn't (call you pretentious). I'm implying that you're making pretenses at having a large vocabulary of "big" words despite having a loose grasp of them.
2) No I didn't (give you only two options to take, where there was a [sic] variety). In fact, I didn't limit your options at all. Where do I allegedly "make" (you don't "make" dichotomies) this false dichotomy?



Cold Dish said:


> Anyways, you are being an arrogant dickhead now, and you'll be getting a neg for that.


Yes, let's pretend it's not a revenge neg for me negging you first. It's a secret to everyone.



Cold Dish said:


> I'm just amused at how people have been so hurt after seeing another male being friendzoned.


I'd be just as mad if people were defending a guy doing the same thing to a girl. Or two guys. Or two girls.



doriaq said:


> She thought Kakashi come to save and she was about to die. Her friend dies without having time to confess. She didn't want to do the same mistake.


Except Kakashi had *just* told her that he made a vow to Obito to protect her, that Obito loved her and that he was protecting her to honor his promise to Obito. Her immediate reaction is to piss all over Obito and Kakashi's promise by trying to confess to Kakashi.

And for what? She thought she was going to die. What could she possibly have gotten from that confessing? A load of her chest? A remote chance of Kakashi telling her "I love you to" despite the fact that she should've known that he didn't feel that way about her?

This was a selfish quest for affirmation.


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> Yes, Rin is a fangirl like Sakura.  But why is she a bitch for saying, "my feelings..." to Kakashi?  It is not like they even kissed.  She stopped what she was going to say and left it at that.  Is she not even allowed that?



Kakashi already knew where she was going with that and even made it a point to tell her he was the kind of trash who would abandon her.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 29, 2012)

I found it odd that she doted on a boy who is almost 4 years her junior. at the age of 9 years old.


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2012)

i wonder how long this making general assumptions on behalf of a gurls right to love the apathetic stud of her dreams is going to happen when there are rarely, if any, posts saying anything of the sort.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Shice said:


> She just has low self-esteem.



Or, you know, she sees around the typical "he's cool or mega hotz"  love trend in manga girls.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Ugly people frighten me.



Where did you get the idea I was talking out of personal? And please do note I wasnt refering just to relationships, but a lot in general, its a system designed so that there is unequal opportunity. Obito perhaps thought there wasnt a way to really give anyone (let alone relationships, but the system in general, you have guys like Naruto saving a village at 16 and you have 40 year old Gennin who most likely is the make me laugh, you have guys that are treated initially as princes like Sasuke and ones that are bashed and laughed at) an equal chance and thought Mugen Tsukuyomi was the alternative.


----------



## auem (Aug 30, 2012)

i bet she is a Haruno,perhaps sakura's aunt...


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 30, 2012)

She at least seemed to genuinely care about Obito. Sakura was nasty to Naruto from the beginning.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 30, 2012)

Hoping this thread is dying due to people either going to sleep or getting so hammered they can't type at this point.

Couple points:

First...none of this is worth getting pissed over. You agree, you disagree, just keep it civil. We are not the characters. Rin is not Sakura. Naruto is not Obito. Kakashi is not Sasuke. Yes, Kishimoto likes parallels but there are differences and they are all still a bunch of 12 yr olds. 12 yr olds are pretty stupid about emotions, maturity, and awareness of others feelings. Hell, most adults are oblivious and handle such things poorly.

If someone says they understand Rin or Sakura or Obito or Kakahi's feelings, it isn't the same as supporting their feelings or actions. It doesn't mean they're saying they would act the same way. Don't make such assumptions. No one, real or fictitious, should be judged by one statement or action or relationship. But the important thing is don't let these opinions carry over to how you guys treat each other. If you think Rin is a bitch (personally I don't,  but I define bitch as either a female dog OR as someone that would purposefully, calculatedly and with malice aforethought take an action knowing, intending, desiring to wound someone) state why you think she is and limit it to manga events. Try not to let other pairings come into it. Try to avoid arguments vs. other pairings or pairing fandoms to affect it. If you don't think she is a bitch, explain why. If someone says you're cruel, evil, stupid, whatever for thinking it...report it or ignore it. Either way. Don't take the bait (it's probably unintentional bait anyway).

In short...chill out, be nice or post elsewhere. But there were way too many off topic posts or flame or bait and people taking (and making) things personal in here.


PS - no one can control who they like. Pretty much everyone thinks they're a nice person and deserving of love and good treatment. Life is spent (hopefully) maturing and learning to be less oblivious, less thoughtless and less of an ass each time you're in a situation where you might hurt someone. And if you're the one being hurt, trying to learn that people don't have any way to control who or what they like or want and hoping you don't repeat that pain to anyone else. But it's a learning process. It's easy to have all the answers when you have all day for years on end to debate it in a forum. 

Yes. I'm aware of the irony of that last sentence


----------



## TheJuanPercent (Aug 30, 2012)

Man, some of you guys are missing the point big time. I'm pretty damn sure Obito thought up the Moon's Eye plan because Rin died, not because she picked Kakashi.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love is not this logical choice that one can just choose. Rin wasn't in love with Obito but because he's nice, she's a bitch for not liking him? She was kind to him. She supported him. Why does she have to be in love with him too? It's trying to force a girl to put aside her own feelings for a guy's feelings. It's unfair to bash her when she was so kind to Obito.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 30, 2012)

TheJuanPercent said:


> Man, some of you guys are missing the point big time. I'm pretty damn sure Obito thought up the Moon's Eye plan because Rin died, not because she picked Kakashi.



Well, couple things. First, Tobi still call(s)ed  himself Madara. I won't rule out some freaking Kishi-vulcanite-mindmeld or brainwashing from Madara. Obito was a sweet kid, he had a pretty pure soul. Even when he was upset and sad over his rivalry with Kakashi or unrequited puppy-love for Rin, he generally tried to do right by them and be a team player. His death was selfless and I don't see him going from that sacrifice to Moons Eye Plan over any of the things leading up to it. Something happened in the intervening time period. 

If...ifififififif....Obito himself was in any way the originator of the Moons Eye Plan, I can only imagine it was some massively misguided attempt to stop all suffering after seeing the horrors of war from a young age forward and thinking this was the only way to stop it. But I don't think any single thing could bring this change of heart about. People don't change that much over one thing or person. There are always cumulative events that each take their turn tainting someone before they wake up one day and realize they've gone from black to white. No way we can lay this at Rins doorstop. You don't effectively choose to end the world over a lost childhood love.


----------



## AeolusXII (Aug 30, 2012)

You're right OP, but for the wrong reasons.

Rin wins the dumbest bitch in show award 'cause apparently she can transplant eyes on the spot, but she can't tell whether someone is actually going to die or not. Well played kishi, well played.

/assuming there isn't a troll from kishi next chapter/zombie etc


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2012)

It's obvious they're parallel to Team 7. It's not uncommon this happened. I wouldn't be surprised really, I mean it's not like we didn't see it before. They were young, it happened, besides that Kakashi was the first in their class to be promoted to Jounin and she was excited for him so hey it happens. She's not stupid she's just young, immature and well Obito's feelings for her gave him the wrong idea. It happens.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 30, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> You're right OP, but for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Rin wins the dumbest bitch in show award 'cause apparently she can transplant eyes on the spot, but she can't tell whether someone is actually going to die or not. Well played kishi, well played.
> 
> /assuming there isn't a troll from kishi next chapter/zombie etc



The only one who ever said Obito was going to die was Obito himself.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 30, 2012)

another  to kishi 
i am a guy and i am sorry but girls or women aren't as stupid or as useless as kishi makes them. in fact most aren't even stupid or useless.... 

granted they always go for the big shot, kinda normal but seriously. 

obito: "hey rin i just got chunnin "
rin: "hey obito kakashi became jounin lets go celebrate that. "

granted some things might have happened in between but these were obito flashbacks i.e how he remember it...

he is the butthurt bad guy who loved a girl who loved kakashi.

and is no evil because she died

inb4 rin actually comes back and is not dead....


----------



## thoughtful1 (Aug 30, 2012)

^ They don't always go for the big shot though. 

Why does everyone pick on just her. Why isn't Obito immature for loving a "stupid girl". He's allowed to become villain because of his love or such is implied by this chapter.

Girls go through the same thing. He chooses the pretty, popular girl. Not the shy, nerdy girl. It's not a gender thing.


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't hate a twelve-year-old for wanting to celebrate her crush's promotion as well as being oblivious to someone else's feelings for her. What I _can_ hate her for is how after a fellow twelve-year-old _died_ protecting her, she immediately wanted to confess her feelings for another guy. 

To be clear, there is nothing wrong with Rin liking Kakashi because Kakashi never attempted to kill her and never deliberately tried to hurt her physically/emotionally. There is also nothing wrong with a young girl admiring an exceptionally talented and handsome comrade. Rin is not obligated to love Obito just because he was nice to her. I am simply stating that _some_ (or more specifically, one) of her actions are really stupid and/or insensitive.


----------



## auem (Aug 30, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I can't hate a twelve-year-old for wanting to celebrate her crush's promotion as well as being oblivious to someone else's feelings for her. *What I can hate her for is how after a fellow twelve-year-old died protecting her, she immediately wanted to confess her feelings for another guy. *
> 
> To be clear, there is nothing wrong with Rin liking Kakashi (prior to him 'abandoning' her) because Kakashi never attempted to kill her and never deliberately tried to hurt her physically/emotionally. There is nothing wrong with a young girl admiring an exceptionally talented and handsome comrade. Rin is not obligated to love Obito just because he was nice to her. I am simply stating that _some_ (or more specifically, one) of her actions are really stupid and/or insensitive.



but it was kakashi who brought forth the subject up saying 'obito loved you..'...Rin was  entitled to answer back....
if you followed those wordings,it was more like a accusation rather than confession...Rin's words implied that she loved kakashi and kakashi perfectly knew that,yet acting like oblivious to the truth...
Rin did nothing wrong...


----------



## Frostman (Aug 30, 2012)

I can understand why she wanted to express her feeling after Obito died. Obito asking Kakashi to protect her ruined any chance of a romantic relationship between them. From then on Kakashi would protect her out of obligation to Obito and not because he loves her back. Her feelings will no longer matter because they will always be blocked by the obligation.That is why she tried to confess, it was a reflex, but she stopped herself because it was already too late.

I guess you could relate it to the promise between Naruto and Sakura, but in reverse, i think. And i guess Kakashi was actually tormented by it unlike Naruto.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 30, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> She is clearly the Sakura in this situation.


This.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 30, 2012)

auem said:


> but it was kakashi who brought forth the subject up saying 'obito loved you..'...



It was obvious that Kakashi had a crush on Obito, and he brought that up in jealousy. He meant to finish it with 'but not me' but he was cut off by Rin 

2 stupid bitches


----------



## Yuna (Aug 30, 2012)

TheJuanPercent said:


> Man, some of you guys are missing the point big time. I'm pretty damn sure Obito thought up the Moon's Eye plan because Rin died, not because she picked Kakashi.


I'm pretty sure Madara taught him the Moon Eye's Plan, seeing as how Madara referenced it when he was resurrected.



thoughtful1 said:


> Girls go through the same thing. He chooses the pretty, popular girl. Not the shy, nerdy girl. It's not a gender thing.


You think Rin was the pretty, popular girl? She had purple face tattoos.



auem said:


> but it was kakashi who brought forth the subject up saying 'obito loved you..'...Rin was  entitled to answer back....
> if you followed those wordings,it was more like a accusation rather than confession...Rin's words implied that she loved kakashi and kakashi perfectly knew that,yet acting like oblivious to the truth...
> Rin did nothing wrong...


You see it as acting oblivious to Rin's feelings, I see it as his way of letting her down easy *and* vowing to always protect her for Obito's sake while simultaneously telling her about Obito's feelings.

Also, again, what good did answering back *right then and there* do? They both thought they were going to die. She was fishing for a "I love you too".


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> Is Sakura incarnated Rin?



No not really.

From what we've seen she is not a bitch and unlike Sakura her friendship with Obito doesn't only about her feelings about another guy. Also she traits him very nicely but probably oblivious.

From what I can get she is Naruto to Obito's Hinata.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't blame her, she didn't know what a stud Obito would become after growing up.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yuna said:


> You think Rin was the pretty, popular girl? She had purple face tattoos.



I was talking about in real life. People were saying girls go for the popular guys and I was saying that happens for both genders. The popular girls are more likely to be chosen over the shy, nerdy ones.


----------



## auem (Aug 30, 2012)

Yuna said:


> I'm pretty sure Madara taught him the Moon Eye's Plan, seeing as how Madara referenced it when he was resurrected.
> 
> 
> You think Rin was the pretty, popular girl? She had purple face tattoos.
> ...



they both were on the verge of death...if that's not the time to make things clear for good,then when...!?..

as i said kakashi brought it up first...so why shouldn't make her point too...?
that was spontaneous.......if she didn't bring up her true feelings to the surface at that point,i would rather labeled her calculative bitch waiting for a rosy moment.....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 30, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> People are obviously butthurt. At least she didn't treat Obito like a dog, as Sakura does with Naruto. She's entitled to choose who she wants.
> 
> Sakura's still a lot worse.



Rin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tsunade>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>shit>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sakura


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> People are obviously butthurt. At least she didn't treat Obito like a dog, as Sakura does with Naruto. She's entitled to choose who she wants.
> 
> Sakura's still a lot worse.




THIS.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Aug 30, 2012)

Sakura is worse, she should die.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't get the comparison with Sakura either, Rin actually seems like a really sweet girl (albeit a bit of a pedo).


----------



## Shadow050 (Aug 30, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't get the comparison with Sakura either, Rin actually seems like a really sweet girl (albeit a bit of a pedo).



lol not a pedo... they were in the same age range lol


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't get the comparison with Sakura either, Rin actually seems like a really sweet girl (albeit a bit of a pedo).


There is no sweetness to be found here, beneath the her kind exterior lies a malicious demon who wanted all this to happen, she knew rejecting Obito would destroy the world.


----------



## chan (Aug 30, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> There is no sweetness to be found here, beneath the her kind exterior lies a malicious demon who wanted all this to happen, she knew rejecting Obito would destroy the world.



you sir deserve a medal..lol


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 30, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Love is not this logical choice that one can just choose. Rin wasn't in love with Obito but because he's nice, she's a bitch for not liking him? She was kind to him. She supported him. Why does she have to be in love with him too? It's trying to force a girl to put aside her own feelings for a guy's feelings. It's unfair to bash her when she was so kind to Obito.



More assumptions that Obito isn't considered an idiot as well if he became a villain over this. Enough of this 'love is not a logical choice' bs, you cannot say you 'love' someone without having any substantial relationship with them. That's just a sign of immaturity.



thoughtful1 said:


> ^ They don't always go for the big shot though.
> 
> Why does everyone pick on just her. Why isn't Obito immature for loving a "stupid girl". He's allowed to become villain because of his love or such is implied by this chapter.
> 
> Girls go through the same thing. He chooses the pretty, popular girl. Not the shy, nerdy girl. It's not a gender thing.



stop strawmaning. Obito looks just as bad with the contamination of romance but he can hardly be judged as someone that had weak moral principles when it came to love and friendship.


----------



## Maunten (Aug 30, 2012)

Obito was stupid and shallow for being in love with rin, because rin was stupid and shallow for being in love with kakashi.

There is a definite parallel, Naruto is stupid for being in love with Sakura, she has to be the most shallow person in the manga she cares for nothing but this idea of a guy that she clings onto through sasuke, despite the many murders he has commited and his total disregard for loyalty, he (Naruto) should be in love with hinata.

Slowly but surely as Naruto matures his affections move towards hinata, while Sakura still wants sasuke. Obito, given the chance to mature, would have gone for another more intelligent person, but he died still delusional, rin judging by kishi's writing as well as real life trends most likely would have held onto her infatuation for kakashi.

Sakura and rin are parallels, kakashi told rin that he would have left her, she took it as a simple rejection, Sakura behaves the same way, they both miss the big picture because they are driven by a miss guided lust.

_If sasuke had done the same things to ino he would have been cold in the ground right now, she is mature and knows what she should take from guys, hence the affection she is begining to show from shikamaru, who is lazy and slightly goofy, but smart and kind._


*The issue here is obito was infatuated, but he also balanced his infatuation with a respect for comradary, rin was the sole cause of obito's death, yet after being informed of his love for her, she still wanted to confess her love to kakashi, kakashi had to make it clear that it was because of obito only that she even has the luxury of confessing at inappropriate times*.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 30, 2012)

auem said:


> they both were on the verge of death...if that's not the time to make things clear for good,then when...!?..


Again, what good would it do? She was fishing for a moment's satisfaction, on the off chance that Kakashi felt the same. Ignoring the possible hurt she was inflicting on Kakashi, she went for it, hoping he'd say something along the lines of "I love you too". It was selfish, plain and simple.



auem said:


> as i said kakashi brought it up first...so why shouldn't make her point too...?


Kakashi basically told her he didn't love her and that he was only protection her because of Obito.



thoughtful1 said:


> I was talking about in real life. People were saying girls go for the popular guys and I was saying that happens for both genders. The popular girls are more likely to be chosen over the shy, nerdy ones.


And it's wrong in both instances (friendzoning the shy, nerdy ones who are loyal to you while going after the popular bitches/assholes that won't even give you the time of day).


----------



## auem (Aug 30, 2012)

Yuna said:


> *Again, what good would it do*? She was fishing for a moment's satisfaction, on the off chance that Kakashi felt the same. Ignoring the possible hurt she was inflicting on Kakashi, she went for it, hoping he'd say something along the lines of "I love you too". It was selfish, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> Kakashi basically told her he didn't love her and that he was only protection her because of Obito.
> ...


indeed...what good ever came out from love between man and woman...

i think what i understand of love is different than yours...
her action was perfectly right the way i see it...


----------



## Yuna (Aug 30, 2012)

auem said:


> indeed...what good ever came out from love between man and woman...


As far as they knew, they were both about to die. Nothing would ever come out of that confession.


----------



## Logiccauseoffans (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn, i can understand why Obito got batshit insane now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Love is not this logical choice that one can just choose. Rin wasn't in love with Obito but because he's nice, she's a bitch for not liking him? She was kind to him. She supported him. Why does she have to be in love with him too? It's trying to force a girl to put aside her own feelings for a guy's feelings. It's unfair to bash her when she was so kind to Obito.



Is not per se that is forced..... but come on Kakashi was going to lave her to die, the only reason Rin survived is because of Obito. I mean is like dumping the nice guy over one that was going to leave you to die and didnt gave a shit about you 50 minutes ago. Not that she is forced but if the only reason she ignored one was because one was a "loser" while the other one was the cool guy then you have to admit its pretty 



thoughtful1 said:


> Girls go through the same thing. He chooses the pretty, popular girl. Not the shy, nerdy girl. It's not a gender thing.



Though I admit I like them pretty I myself find popular girls to be a turn down, unless they are humble which almost never occur. I find pretty  girls that thing they are the non plus ultra, so what you say is incorrect.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2012)

Rin is the inconsiderate bitch who confessed to Kakashi WHILE the latter was telling her about Obito's feelings.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 30, 2012)

She wasn't a bad person, but whispering in Obito's ear to meet him in secret, and trying to confess to Kakashi right after Obito sacrificed himself was pretty tactless...chalk it up to juvenile stupidity I guess...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2012)

Justice said:


> Later after she knew it,she didn't go for it simply because she was not romanticly interested in him.



Time and place, lass. Time and place.

It's not that she was supposed to love him back.

 But in the moment when Kakashi was telling her about their dead friend's feelings, she should have listened silently, in respect to him.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know, I think it makes much more sense to let young kakashi cry and agonize a bit. Walk home with him, spend time with him, talk about obito and then when he calms down tell him your feelings. Blurting it out after kakashi has nothing but obito on the brain: after obito dying right before his eyes(in his mind anyway)... is just kinda stupid IMO

was she really so love sick that she couldn't wait for a better time and place? Very inappropriate IMO


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 30, 2012)

Kishi makes a woman dumb?

Color me surprised.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Time and place, lass. Time and place.
> 
> It's not that she was supposed to love him back.
> 
> But in the moment when Kakashi was telling her about their dead friend's feelings, she should have listened silently, in respect to him.



People seem to hate her also because she didn't love him back though.Of course it was wrong,(to tell kakashi about her feelings when Obito died)yet I can't see how this alone can make her a bitch or Sakura level altough she was whole time nice to him and never tried to hurt him.If she hurt him,she did because she didn't love him back which is not her fault.Sakura however treated Naruto not nice at all in the beginning.


----------



## TheJuanPercent (Aug 30, 2012)

Yuna said:


> I'm pretty sure Madara taught him the Moon Eye's Plan, seeing as how Madara referenced it when he was resurrected.



OK, whatever. Rin's death is what pushed him to follow Madara's plan.


----------



## EJ (Aug 30, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> No Rin is worse than Sakura. After everything happened and Obito ''died'' she still behaved like a stupid fangirl and wanted Kakashi to accept her feelings



How does this make Rin worse than Sakura?

Please, go on and explain.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2012)

Justice said:


> How people compare Rin to Sakura is mystery to me.Rin was always nice to Obito.She didn't know of Obitos feelings in the beginning thats why she whispered in his ear.Later after she knew it,she didn't go for it simply because she was not romanticly interested in him.
> 
> 
> Why does she get called bitch for that ?It's not her fault if she didn't fall for him.He was not her type,thats it.



Its not that, is that she rejected the nice guy for a guy THAT WAS GOING TO LEAVE HER FOR DEAD. If Obito didnt had vouched for it, no rescue was going to come to Rin, simple as that. But yet even after that, even after the sacrifice, even after the confession one being the cool guy, the other being the "loser" was more than enough to keep her wanting Kakashi over Obito.




Justice said:


> Also guys go also for the most hot chick,so I don't see the problem.Double standart much ?



Rin was hardly the hottest chick.

NOTE: I dont think Rin is at all a bitch on Sakura level.


----------



## EJ (Aug 30, 2012)

Where did she start to fangirl over Kakashi again?

I was pretty sure the last we saw of Rin was her staring off into a distance at the sky looking stoic.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Its not that, is that she rejected the nice guy for a guy THAT WAS GOING TO LEAVE HER FOR DEAD. If Obito didnt had vouched for it, no rescue was going to come to Rin, simple as that. But yet even after that, even after the sacrifice, even after the confession one being the cool guy, the other being the "loser" was more than enough to keep her wanting Kakashi over Obito.



Still not enough to call her bitch.I don't think it was because Obito was a loser.Obito showed that he is not one,he could have been not her type for many other reasons.We don't know anything yet.



> Rin was hardly the hottest chick.
> 
> NOTE: I dont think Rin is at all a bitch on Sakura level.



Never said she was but she is not bad looking either.Though many guys go for the most hot ones even if themselves are not good looking ,cool or e.t.c but if a girl isn't interested in them for the same reason she gets called a bitch.Not talking about all guys so no tears pleace.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys, once more, stop with "butthurt" comments and accusations of other posters being immature or stupid/blind/lacking reading comprehension, whatever. This topic has really been discussed to death but I'll leave it open a bit more in case someone is late coming to the topic and has something on topic and civil to say. But if I have to clean up off topic posts or hostile flamebait one more time, I'm just gonna close it.

Remember (seriously)....kids. Kids are awkward and inexperienced and generally pretty self-centered. Heck, ADULTS are like that about relationships and how to handle stuff....12 year olds? Pfft.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Is not per se that is forced..... but come on Kakashi was going to lave her to die, the only reason Rin survived is because of Obito. I mean is like dumping the nice guy over one that was going to leave you to die and didnt gave a shit about you 50 minutes ago. Not that she is forced but if the only reason she ignored one was because one was a "loser" while the other one was the cool guy then you have to admit its pretty



I doubt she had an understanding of what Kakashi did. He mentioned briefly about not going along with what Obito said but it was after she confessed that he said what he did. He was like that because of a childhood trauma. Maybe she understood that. 

In the end though, she didn't even know Obito loved her until Kakashi told her. She confessed to Kakashi because she was trying to tell him she didn't want to leave him because she loved him just as Obito did for her because he loved her.

That confession was her explaining why she didn't want to leave him there. Then he tells her he doesn't deserve that. 



Orochibuto said:


> Though I admit I like them pretty I myself find popular girls to be a turn down, unless they are humble which almost never occur. I find pretty  girls that thing they are the non plus ultra, so what you say is incorrect.



Of course it is not correct for everyone. Just as not every girl goes for the popular guy. It seems that it is always thrown at the girls for liking the popular one; I was pointing out how it goes both ways in life. Not for every guy or girl as you pointed out. Like you with girls, I've dated shy guys, usually not the popular ones but apparently I am predestined to go for the popular ones. I was calling that out. It's not a gender thing.



izzyisozaki said:


> More assumptions that Obito isn't considered an idiot as well if he became a villain over this. Enough of this 'love is not a logical choice' bs, you cannot say you 'love' someone without having any substantial relationship with them. That's just a sign of immaturity.



It is an assumption to say she didn't have a substantial relationship. We don't know what happened before between them.



izzyisozaki said:


> stop strawmaning. Obito looks just as bad with the contamination of romance but he can hardly be judged as someone that had weak moral principles when it came to love and friendship.



I'm not strawmanning; I've seen the argument that Obito is fine and she's a bitch and adressed it. If he is now attacking his friends, then yes, I would say that shows weak principles. There may be more to it, but as of now that is not something one who is strong does. Either way, they both can love whoever, imo.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 30, 2012)

So wait, Rin is a bitch for liking the cool guy over the loser? 

That's life people. Girls like cool guys, guys like hot girls. Seriously, who prefers ugly over cute? Or lame over cool? I'm starting to suspect that most of you Rin bashers, have suffered from rejection and Obito's story touches on a sore subject. Get over it and move on.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 30, 2012)

^More trash from those who think they can speak for women or any decent human being regardless of gender...



thoughtful1 said:


> It is an assumption to say she didn't have a substantial relationship. We don't know what happened before between then.



this is a manga, absence of evidence will be evidence of absence till suggested otherwise, yours is just an attempt to fill in holes that remain holes no matter how many times you repeat 'there's no evidence'. They were comrades-in-arms, it's spelled out in that arc.



> I'm not strawmanning; I've seen the argument that Obito is fine and she's a bitch and adressed it. If he is now attacking is friends, then yes, I would say that shows weak principles. There may be more to it, but as of now that is not something one who is strong does. Either way, they both can love whoever, imo. I don't call out Obito, but the picking on her and not him.


You're still missing the point. Obito wasn't the one who was so engrossed by his romantic feelings he pullled something morally squalid, so you can't act like it's the same. He protected them at the cost of his life and humbly gave Kakashi his eye. Not only did Rin have a sense of kindness to her, she was no Kakashi that probably never invested much into his relationships, so Obito falling for her is hardly comparable.

Rin:
in a few words Link removed

Kakashi:

Have you no kindness in you?! It's always about the rules! The regulations! -Obito
Link removed

Minato: Because he spent his childhood with such a genius, sometimes he may look at you guys and see you as unsatisfactory.
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Kakashi: The most important thing to a shinobi is to be a tool to complete a mission. Emotions are *unnecessary things*.

He even suggested Rin's care, unlike the medical kit, was useless baggage to him, and admits to Rin himself 'I was once... the kind of trash that would abandon you'.

There is nothing that emphasizes her understanding of him, so there is no reason to think there is some justified basis for loving Kakashi. No, there is not. Kishi put emphasis on her admiring his ninja prowess, nothing else. 

So before Obito and his war experience, Kakashi was NO catch if not for superficial reasons. N.B. Kakashi had his personal reasons for this but falling in love with him is in no way comparable to falling in love with Rin. Kakashi is clearly her polar opposite and it's _too evident_ it was superficial though that's not something necessarily wrong. Obito died in front of their eyes cos he saved Kakashi when he was hit by a rock... Kakashi told her he had to protect her cos of Obito's feelings, and Rin protested cos she didn't want to escape leaving Kakashi there - which is fine but she used that moment to confess her love and it's just an awful way to come out. She demanded Kakashi to regard her _feelings_ [for him] despite Obito's dying wish. Obito did not waste time confessing his love when he was dying. Had he got 'more time' to be with them he would have, but he kept it to himself, despite he was going to _die_ for those he saved.



> If he is now attacking is friends, then yes, I would say that shows weak principles.


Obito is not Tobito in what pertains to the past, since it isn't clearly set out in canon yet what is causing his behavior.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 30, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Trying to confess your feelings when someone who had feelings for you had just died *only second earlier* and with his dying breath asked his best friend to take care of you? That's being a *huge* bitch.



You realize They *thought they were going to fuckign DIE?*

Yeah, what a horrible bitch, telling the guy she loved how she felt when she thought she had moments left to live!


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 30, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> ^More trash from those who think they can speak for women or any decent human being regardless of gender...



So falling for attractive or popular people makes someone indecent?


----------



## Drums (Aug 30, 2012)

No matter what people say, this chapter made Rin seem bad.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2012)

For God's sake stop saying Rin is worse than Sakura.

just.


stop.


----------



## Kage (Aug 30, 2012)

funny how NF pseudo feminist are _*women hear them roar!*_   when they think this is a case of Rin not being allowed to love whoever she damn well pleases (it's not) but are oddly untroubled by several posts implying that women in general can't help but be biologically attracted to "alpha" males. as if this doesn't shit on the entire concept of having a right to follow your heart~

priorities.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I doubt she had an understanding of what Kakashi did. He mentioned briefly about not going along with what Obito said but it was after she confessed that he said what he did. He was like that because of a childhood trauma. Maybe she understood that.
> 
> In the end though, she didn't even know Obito loved her until Kakashi told her. She confessed to Kakashi because she was trying to tell him she didn't want to leave him because she loved him just as Obito did for her because he loved her.
> 
> That confession was her explaining why she didn't want to leave him there. Then he tells her he doesn't deserve that.



To be honest I will and I think we should all give Rin the benefit of doubt, because for all we know she would have actually accepted Obito if the guy was alive normally, actually I can say that at least Obito had he lived normally had way more than 50% chances with Rin considering she would had eventually known Obito's and Kakashi's initial reactions to her kidnapping, Obito would had grown handsome and possibly one of the strongest ninja ever if not even more powerful than his Tobi self and with almost 99.99% certainty had if he survived (on the good guys side) after what he did.

Fuck, for all we know Kakashi may have just turned to be an emotional escape because she realized an excellent guy that loved her and she would had loved him back was lost.

Of course, we would then have an argument about how Rin is a bitch because she accepted Obito once he became handsome and Godbito.



thoughtful1 said:


> Of course it is not correct for everyone. Just as not every girl goes for the popular guy. It seems that it is always thrown at the girls for liking the popular one;



I think the stone at girls going for the popular ones is because the majority of the girl do it. I am sure if the majority were for the shy ones then the stone would be thrown at the girls that look shy guys. 



thoughtful1 said:


> I am predestined to go for the popular ones. I was calling that out. It's not a gender thing.



Predestinated? How so? You caught my curiousity there since getting shy ones is a lot easier than popular ones. (Albeit it depends, at times shy guys cockblock themselves from getting girls because they think its too good to be true and there must be a trick, making them, despite that they want it unaccessible)


----------



## Escargon (Aug 30, 2012)

But lol, Obito got owned by Rin when she gave him that letter. :/


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 30, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> No matter what people say, this chapter made Rin seem bad.



Only to lames with rejection issues. 



Kage said:


> funny how NF pseudo feminist are _*women hear them roar!*_   when they think this is a case of Rin not being allowed to love whoever she damn well pleases (it's not) but are oddly untroubled by several posts implying that women in general can't help but be biologically attracted to "alpha" males. as if this doesn't shit on the entire concept of having a right to follow your heart~
> 
> priorities.



Men are no different. It's not a gender thing, it's a nature thing. People tend to gravitate more to the attractive/cool people and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. I'm not saying it's the only thing that matters, but to be in love with someone, you have to first be attracted to them.

After all, nobody goes to sleep dreaming about the ugly chick


----------



## ch1p (Aug 30, 2012)

There is always something that attracts people first. It's always shallow, no matter what kind of thing it is. There is literally no difference between finding someone cute or finding someone fun or sharing a common interest. An attraction is always more about yourself than the other person, at first. After all, you don't know the person at all when you meet them and it's not going to be a conversation of five minutes, no matter how deep and intelligent it may be, that will give you much of an insight of the details. That comes with companionship and being teammates certainly would account for that.

Regardless of that, I still think Rin's "confession" had other meaning then her being a bitch. Just her relating to Obito's wish to protect her because he loves her, so how can she leave Kakashi when she loves him and wants to protect him? It's the exact same situation and if Kakashi understands Obito's feelings, then he must undestand Rin's. Which is exacly what that line is there for.


----------



## Drums (Aug 30, 2012)

StuckInADaze said:


> Only to lames with rejection issues.



And you'd know that how? Oh yes. because not being able to accept rejection and thinking it's insensitive to flash your preference over someone else in front of someone who obviously likes you is the same thing. 

Oh and what's really lame here is how you  make assumptions so freely over people you dont know. Not sure if you noticed, but you're the one who sounds butthurt in this thread.


----------



## Kage (Aug 30, 2012)

StuckInADaze said:


> Men are no different. It's not a gender thing, it's a nature thing.


No. We are different from animals because finding someone to spend our lives/procreate with is about more than just survival.


StuckInADaze said:


> People tend to gravitate more to the attractive/cool people and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. I'm not saying it's the only thing that matters, but to be in love with someone, you have to first be attracted to them.
> 
> After all, nobody goes to sleep dreaming about the ugly chick



There is when you have people here arguing Rin has reasons beyond them for being *in love* with Kakashi and she just doesn't. I can't really find myself assed to care about her love woes in such a case.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 30, 2012)

If she's the main reason for Obito's fall into darkness i swear to God...


----------



## gershwin (Aug 30, 2012)

Sakura didn`t appear for the long time so hey lets bash Rin


----------



## Fay (Aug 30, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Sakura didn`t appear for the long time so hey lets bash Rin


My thoughts exactly .


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> No matter what people say, this chapter made Rin seem bad.



why? because she didn't like obtio?  

she is as much of an idiot as naruto but come on!!!!! picking obito over kakashi is like spiderman picking aunt m............


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 30, 2012)

^Kakashi's pragmatism gave him a relatively unkind, detached personality, so NO.



StuckInADaze said:


> So falling for attractive or popular people makes someone indecent?



No, saying that it's a biological law to be attracted to goodlooking or popular people REGARDLESS OF THEY'RE BEING ASSHOLES AND/OR NOT GIVING YOU ANY PARTICULAR REGARD is bullshit and sign of nothing but immaturity and/or lack of self-respect.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 30, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> ^Kakashi's pragmatism gave him a relatively unkind, detached personality, so NO.
> 
> 
> 
> No, saying that it's a biological law to be attracted to goodlooking or popular people REGARDLESS OF THEY'RE BEING ASSHOLES AND/OR NOT GIVING YOU ANY PARTICULAR REGARD is bullshit and sign of nothing but immaturity and/or lack of self-respect.



what is self respect when you can have the cool guy who doesn't give a darn and abuses you. he is soooo cool and dreamy


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 30, 2012)

This thread is funny. Many expect Rin to be a mind reader to know Obito loved her. We know it because we are following his story. Rin saw Obito as a friend and teammate. If anything, Obito should have known Rin liked Kakashi...all the signs were there and just dealt with it. Yeah she should have celebrated Obitos new chuunin rank, but did she know about it when Kakashi made journin at about the same time? Obito could have told her or showed her his paper/certificate. She would have probably made the party a celebration for both of them.
Or Obito should have just come out and confessed. But he was afraid. Why? The possibility of rejection would change everything. Obito or Rin might ask to switch squads because of the awkwardness and he might not be on a friend level anymore.
 Like I mentioned in another thread...Rin looks like Sakura with Hinatas personality. Haters of either character just converged and agreed they hate Rin for basically the same reasons they used before. All this on a character we have no background or flashbacks on her life...only bits and pieces.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 30, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> And you'd know that how? Oh yes. because not being able to accept rejection and thinking *it's insensitive to flash your preference over someone else in front of someone who obviously likes you* is the same.



The fuck? So she's supposed to determine her every move based on Obito's feelings? She doesn't feel the same way and doesn't view him as anything more than a friend. She wasn't even aware of his feelings until he was dead. You guys are reaching.



Kage said:


> No. We are different from animals because finding someone to spend our lives/procreate with is about more than just survival.



I said men were no different from woman (in this aspect), not animals. 

Your laying it on a little heavy with the spend lives stuff. I was talking about a basic attraction, and in Rin's case, a 12 year old in puppy love. Not procreation. 




> There is when you have people here arguing Rin has reasons beyond them for being *in love* with Kakashi and she just doesn't. I can't really find myself assed to care about her love woes in such a case.



What are Obito's reasons exactly? Furthermore, why does it even matter? We don't control who we're attracted to or fall for. They were young kids in puppy love. 



izzyisozaki said:


> No, saying that it's a biological law to be attracted to goodlooking or popular people *REGARDLESS OF THEY'RE BEING ASSHOLES AND/OR NOT GIVING YOU ANY PARTICULAR REGARD is bullshit and sign of nothing but immaturity and/or lack of self-respect.*



Yeah, except you added the bold on and that had nothing to do with my original statement.

It also wasn't just her that Kakashi would've left there, he would've sacrificed Obito as well had he been in Rin's position. It wasn't an insult to Rin, it was his view on what a ninja should be, until he had his revelation with Obito.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 30, 2012)

That's enough. I warned and cleaned up twice and even after the second warning I see people calling others arguments trash or calling other posters "lames". 

I'm closing this. I don't want to see it carried into other areas. Let it die. Everyone that is remotely interested had a chance to express and explain their opinion. You know who agrees and who doesn't. It's over.


----------

